#ubuntu-x 2006-10-30
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69178 in xorg "X doesn't launch with voodoo 3 3000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69178
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69066 in xorg (main) "Edgy installation misdiagnoses Shuttle SB61G2V4 as a tablet PC (wacom)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69066
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69146 in xorg (main) "Touchpad scrolling fails until log-out / log-in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69257 in libxfont "Please sync libxfont (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69257
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68135 in xorg-server (main) "crashes with dual displays and no xinerama" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68135
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68983 in Ubuntu "Upgrade to Edgy fails ("Cannot remove /usr/X11R6/bin directory") if Opera is installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68983
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67567 in Ubuntu "Safe Graphic mode in the Desktop live cd dont use VESA" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67567
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69320 in libx11 "Unnecessary encodings should be removed from /usr/share/X11/locale/zh_CN.UTF-8/XLC_LOCALE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69320
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69381 in xorg (main) "TV Like Static Screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69300 in xorg (main) "several fonts missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68968 in xorg (main) "Randomly garbled display, secondary screen, dual-head" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68968
#ubuntu-x 2006-10-31
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60628 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "dri not working with open source radeon driver "ati igp 9100 pro"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60628
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69442 in xorg "X crashes when suspend to RAM initiated (NVidia driver)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69442
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69464 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "Noisy sreen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69464
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69468 in xorg "Upgrade to Edgy cause moving mouse pointer whenever I type" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69468
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69485 in xorg "Macbook Pro Italian model lacks ralt, needs lwin bound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69485
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69514 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Radeon driver not unloaded on install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69514
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69512 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "Fglrx driver installation does not modify Xorg configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69512
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69526 in xorg "xorg freezes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69526
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69534 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "Add lirc & ivtv to l-r-m" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69534
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69535 in xmodmap "Sound volume not controllable with mapped buttons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69535
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68761 in wine "Wine freezes machine on Edgy with VIA unichrome graphics chip" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68761
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65611 in Ubuntu "[Dapper 6.06.1]  X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67324 in Ubuntu "Bad device error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67324
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60118 in kdesdk "shows X error when running from terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60118
#ubuntu-x 2006-11-01
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69607 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "DRI very slow on ATI Radeon 9600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69633 in xorg (main) "ipw2200 firmware error -> GDM shuts down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69633
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60578 in xorg (main) "gnome-keyboard-applet / language selector: "show current layout" shows empty window" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60578
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69668 in xorg "NVIDIA propietary driver doesn't works with Xinerama" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69668
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69674 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "NVIDIA drivers make ttys not to show special characters in Ubuntu Edgy Eft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69674
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69680 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 ""sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" script doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69680
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59616 in gdm (main) "keyboard not working after logging in via gdm" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59616
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62771 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 "X server crashes opening XML file in bluefish" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62771
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69763 in xserver-xorg-video-vesa "VESA driver does not work on MacBook Pro: image distorted, slanted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69763
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67487 in xorg (main) "Install 6:10 Failure: Black screen at Live Desktop Stage" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67487
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69780 in xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse "Vmmouse package should be in main instead of universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69780
#ubuntu-x 2006-11-02
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-x.log
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69953 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Dell 600m not displaying on projector" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69953
#ubuntu-x 2006-11-03
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69571 in xorg (main) "compiz+edgy+i810(video) won't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69556 in xorg (main) "Crashes every ten minutes on new 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69556
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70054 in xorg "Since Edgy upgrade X crashes intermittently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70054
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70073 in xorg "X crashes on brightness change on Thinkpad T60" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70073
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70092 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "X won't start after "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70055 in gcompris "Gcompris will not start after upgrade to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70055
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67710 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "Will not resume from suspend (edgy RC on nc8230)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67710
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68923 in Ubuntu "suspend-to-ram results in video problems every few cycles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68923
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69005 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Suspend To Ram doesn't work with Sony Vaio TX2" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70157 in xorg-server "X comes up in 800x600 for matrox G450 dual head card." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70157
#ubuntu-x 2006-11-04
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70169 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "Dapper --> Edgy upgrade doesn't install proper l-r-m package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70169
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67371 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "firmware for freecom DVB-T usb stick" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67371
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70020 in xkeyboard-config (main) "Laptop brightness keys not functioning in Dapper Drake" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70020
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69379 in xorg (main) "Move pointer with keyboard "moves" the screen." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69379
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68115 in xorg (main) "nVidia GeForce 6150 has garbage at startup" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70196 in mesa-utils "glxgears crash after last upgrade today !" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69979 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Screen goes blank during boot of install CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69979
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63558 in usplash "Latest usplash leaves my consoles corrupted" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63558
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70225 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 "Version conflict between fglrx kernel module and Xorg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69018 in xorg (main) "Edgy Final: BenQ FP91+ no longer recognized" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69018
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70249 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "fault with apt-get distr-update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70249
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67878 in xserver-xorg-driver-nv (main) "Ubuntu 6.10 RC LiveCD works on 2nd monitor but not first" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67878
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70263 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "nvidia-glx update not requiring restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70263
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70265 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "Not fixed configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70265
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68693 in acpi-support "X60s doesn't always resume properly if power state switches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68693
#ubuntu-x 2006-11-05
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70378 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 "xinerama does not work for me ( may be the window manager) mergedfb does not work for me." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70378
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70379 in Ubuntu "xinerama does not support dri, metacity does not work well with xinerama,etc." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70379
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70391 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "Edgy: the free ati driver does not support the ATi Mobility Radeon X1300 - vesa used as fallback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70391
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70418 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "HP DV4285EA (x700 Mobility) - Change between xorg to text console and wireless and mute lights don't work when enabled. (Kubuntu)." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70418
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70432 in xorg "Buttons/Buttonmapping not automatically added to xorg.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70440 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "[WISHLIST]  More comprehensive firmwares for USB DVB devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70304 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Freezing during boot of old Dapper installation/Edgy Live CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70304
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70488 in xorg "Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy: Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70488
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70444 in ubiquity "Ubuntu Edgy 6.10 & Dell Latitude D620:  Desktop install fails (X server)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70444
#ubuntu-x 2007-10-29
<bryce_> heya tepsipakki, sorry we missed you for dinner
<ubotu> New bug: #37929 in xorg (main) "Logitech mouse goes crazy" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/37929
<ubotu> New bug: #154939 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "Corrupt mouse on ATI Xinerama" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154939
<ubotu> New bug: #158292 in xrandr (main) "Bottom task bar moves up an inch when I connect to external video/projector" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158292
<ubotu> New bug: #40748 in xorg "[ia64] gdm: impossible to login / missing xserver-common package" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/40748
<ubotu> New bug: #158303 in xorg (main) "external output looses sync - intel 945 - xrandr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158303
<ubotu> New bug: #158304 in xorg (main) "Xorg sporadically requires long keypresses in order to register typing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158304
<bryce_> heya
<tepsipakki> hi
<tepsipakki> bryce_: what session are you attending? I can't decide :)
<bryce_> I'm in the platform/internationalization one
<bryce_> tepsipakki: don't know how interesting it'll be from an X perspective; mostly attending just since I'm on the platform team
<bryce_> I imagine the desktop one would be more interesting for X
<tepsipakki> right, there's the roundtable first :)
<tepsipakki> I'll try that
<bryce_> I'm thinking about desktop-automated-tests at 11, and then kernel through until lunch (I have a meeting with them at 12:30 regarding an issue regarding an -i810 landscape/portrait bug)
<tepsipakki> duh, no seats left here :)
<ubotu> New bug: #154343 in xorg (main) "Computer locks up randomly during certain programs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154343
<tepsipakki> bryce_: btw, martin approved most of the packages on the sync list
<tepsipakki> last night
<tepsipakki> only the first set of video-drivers left
<bryce_> awesome :-)
<tepsipakki> yeah :)
<bryce_> I was working on -intel last night (for updates); now just need to get it building
<tepsipakki> cool
<tepsipakki> we should probably talk with the kernel guys about TTM..
<bryce_> yeah
<bryce_> and drm
<tepsipakki> btw, my credit limit got filled because they charged the room on check in :)
<tepsipakki> but it's sorted out now
<tepsipakki> 1000e more to spend! :)
<bryce_> ouch
<bryce_> hehe
<tepsipakki> about TTM; I believe it was Mirco who mentioned here that the problems with video&GLX should get fixed on hardy
<tepsipakki> which implies TM
<tepsipakki> eh, TTM
<bryce_> it'll be interesting to see how hard that'd be to backport...
<tepsipakki> yeah, I have no idea how much that inferes other parts of the kernel
<tepsipakki> +ter
<tepsipakki> heh
<tepsipakki> +with
<tepsipakki> dammit
<tepsipakki> proofreading your own text is great fun
<bryce_> :-)
<tepsipakki> irssi should have support for that
<tepsipakki> I think I'll go to the kernel session
<bryce_> lots of green:  http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Xorg/versions_current.html
<bryce_> yeah maybe I'll do that too
<tepsipakki> green, as it should be ;)
<tepsipakki> for the most part at least
<bryce_> tepsipakki: any xorg stuff we want to ask the kernel guys?
<tepsipakki> righ, we're set I think :)
<bryce_> yup
<ubotu> New bug: #158387 in xorg (main) "Resolution on login screen incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158387
<ubotu> New bug: #158404 in xserver-xorg-driver-savage (main) "LCD backlight does not turn off in X.org using xset with S3 Savage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158404
<ubotu> New bug: #158415 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "widescreen resolution isn't recognized for external monitor after hotplugging but after system start [i915]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158415
<bryce_> tepsipakki: chair's open again
<tepsipakki> heh, thanks :)
<ubotu> New bug: #158485 in xserver-xorg-video-mga (main) "X server fatal error with mga driver using overlay 8+24" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158485
#ubuntu-x 2007-10-30
<ubotu> New bug: #158530 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "The description says it's the 'legacy' development package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158530
<pcjc2> bryce?
<ubotu> New bug: #158355 in xorg-server (main) "Visual artifacts when "scrolling up" on networked 'nedit' window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158355
<ubotu> New bug: #158603 in compiz (main) "gnome-screensaver unlock dialog shows desktop content (dup-of: 122549)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158603
<ubotu> New bug: #158709 in xorg-server (main) "[gutsy] x picks "i810" on my macbook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158709
<ubotu> New bug: #157223 in xorg (main) "fuzyy screen on high resolution in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157223
<ubotu> New bug: #158843 in xorg (main) "xserver works strange" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158843
<ubotu> New bug: #158852 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Widescreen resolutions not working on i965" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158852
<pcjc2> hi
<pcjc2> Not really X related I know, but could someone with clean Gutsy (no prelink) tell me if debsums | grep -v OK
<pcjc2> reports "REPLACED" for /usr/bin/column and a few other related utilities? (Am being paranoid after two systems I have accounts on in the university were compromised today)
<ubotu> New bug: #158876 in xorg (main) "display froze and no input (keyb/mouse) accepted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158876
#ubuntu-x 2007-10-31
<ubotu> New bug: #62500 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Missing firmware file dvb-usb-wt220u-02.fw" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/62500
<ubotu> New bug: #138051 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "dvb driver is provided but no firmware" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/138051
<ubotu> New bug: #90723 in linux-source-2.6.22 (restricted) "Please include bluebird firmware for dvb-usb devices" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/90723
<ubotu> New bug: #107090 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Missing firmware for DVB-T card Hauppage HVR-1110" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/107090
<ubotu> New bug: #147707 in linux-source-2.6.22 (restricted) "Driver and firmware for Afatech AF9005-based DVB sticks missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147707
<ubotu> New bug: #158761 in xorg (main) "[gutsy] x sometimes crashes on resume from suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158761
<ubotu> New bug: #158934 in libxinerama (main) "OpenGL not rendered on Xinerama second screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158934
<ubotu> New bug: #158948 in xserver-xorg-video-via (main) "ubuntu device database" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158948
<ubotu> New bug: #158962 in xorg (main) "ATI X display : KDE screen 640x480 in top-left corner of a 1280x1024 screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158962
<tepsipakki> bryyce: hey ;)
<bryyce> heya tepsipakki
<tepsipakki> I went for a walk again yesterday, and got a bit "lost" when going around the MIT campus. So I ended up walking all the way to the end of Vassar street because there was no place to get to the othes side of the railway :)
<tepsipakki> -road
<bryyce> oh dear
<bryyce> but must have been good exercise :-)
<bryyce> we went and gave an inkscape talk at MIT
<tepsipakki> it was just like one mile or so, but when I got back to the hotel (and had no network) I went straight to bed, at 9PM :)
<tepsipakki> ooh
<bryyce> they showed us an undo history "visual diff" capability they're working on
<bryyce> I hope they'll be able to GPL it
<tepsipakki> wow, sounds cool
<bryyce> yeah was fun
<ubotu> New bug: #159003 in xorg (main) "Applications don't start when changin hostname" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159003
<ubotu> New bug: #158148 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "mpeg, wmv playback in totem and MPlayer locks up PC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158148
<Q-FUNK> bryyce: I spoke to jordan during the weekend. seems like he might dedicate some effort to the bug, after all.
<bryyce> good to hear
<Q-FUNK> i think that he's starting to understand that this bug will bite every distro who switches to the new X
<bryyce> btw, I have a page up at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Patches for patches to be backported to Gutsy (and added to Hardy)
<bryyce> if you find any patches for -amd (or other stuff) that are worth reviewing, testing, and/or uploading, you can add them there, and they'll get processed
<bryyce> I've also set up a sort of plan at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Projects for development/triage/testing projects
<bryyce> it'd be great if you could check and make sure any things needed for -amd are listed there, including things you are thinking of working on
<Q-FUNK> ah, jordan is sending soemone from OLPC over to UDS to meet you and hopefully contribute a fix.
<bryyce> oh, who?
<bryyce> I met an LTSP guy and talked about -amd with him yesterday, but he didn't mention contributing a fix, and I didn't gather he was from OLPC
<Q-FUNK> OLPC
<Q-FUNK> you probably met with sbalneaves
<bryyce> yep
<Q-FUNK> jordan is sending you a guy called Bernie
<bryyce> oh
<Q-FUNK> sbalneav is the one that integrated all my linuxbios and geode support bits into gutsy
<bryyce> Q-FUNK: what's that bug ID?
<tormod> bryce: http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Patches/edid_large_monitor.patch is not accessible.
<bryyce> tormod, I've created a deb of it; just now posted about it to ubuntu-x btw
<tormod> and a debdiff?
<bryyce> I've fixed the permissions on the patch 
<bryyce> one sec
<tormod> ok got it :)
<bryyce> tormod, will you be asking bug reporters to test it?
<tormod> I have no such bugs in mind ATM, but I will if see one...
<tormod> what bug # is the original report? you forgot that in the changelog :)
<bryyce> it was mentioned to me independently of LP
<bryyce> so I need to find LP bugs that are fixed by this patch, to put in the changelog, before I SRU it
<bryyce> basically anyone reporting recent regressions in monitor modeline issues (like black bars on side of screen, non-syncing refresh rates, etc.)
<tepsipakki> was that the known bug in 1.3 that's fixed in 1.4?
<tormod> you found the solution, now you must find the problem :)
<bryyce> tepsipakki: yeah
<tepsipakki> bryyce: seems that the guy on xorg ml is trying to build the server
<bryyce> that's what it sounded like
<tepsipakki> those packages aren't yet built
<bryyce> he didn't really explain what his goal is
<tepsipakki> maybe to test 1.4, dunno
<bryyce> could be
<bryyce> maybe we could guide him to producing a gutsy backport of 1.4 for us?  :-)
<tepsipakki> that would mean all the drivers as well
<tepsipakki> lot of packages :)
<bryyce> yup
<tepsipakki> so yeah :)
<tepsipakki> let him loose
<tepsipakki> the synced packages are still not built.. I guess the backlog is really huge
<bryyce> could be
<tepsipakki> OTOH there were no updated packages for my laptop (which is sitting idle on my desk at work)
<tormod> bryce, re 156550, I also remember having seen other reports, but could not find them when I seached. Did I mention LP searching sucks? I usually have to search my bugmail google account instead, but there I only find my subscribed bugs of course.
<tormod> BTW what xorg ml thread are you talking about?
<tormod> from jojo?
<bryyce> yeah, I often use google instead - "site:bugs.launchpad.net blah blah"
<bryyce> tormod: I asked with seb128 about it earlier and he said yes there's bug reports in gnome and panel about it
<bryyce> don't know what the bug id is though
<tepsipakki> yippee, one of my upstream intel-bugs got added as a blocker for 2.2 :)
<tepsipakki> well, perhaps the only one but anyway
<tormod> there's a similar looking bug #39856 but I think it has a different origin (panel is in the middle, not on the left side).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 39856 in gnome-panel "Panel in middle of the screen after reboot when not full-sized" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/39856
<bryyce> soo many bugs
<Q-FUNK> soo little time
<tepsipakki> whoa, seems like david is cleaning up xorg
<bryyce> nice
<pcjc2> hi
#ubuntu-x 2007-11-01
<pcjc2> hi
<pcjc2> bedtime for me I think... (night)
<ubotu> New bug: #132482 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Intel graphic driver with a horizontal stripe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132482
<tepsipakki> bryyce: for some reason the xserver still waits for libpixman-1-dev, although it has been built a week ago
<bryyce> hrm
<bryyce> is the dependency correct?  (this is a new one iirc)
<bryyce> hmm, do we need to move it to main?
<bryyce> $ apt-cache madison libpixman
<bryyce>  libpixman |    0.1.6-1 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Sources
<bryyce>  libpixman |    0.1.6-1 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Sources
<bryyce> so sounds like it just needs a MIR
<tepsipakki> oh wiat
<tepsipakki> wait, even
<tepsipakki> it was renamed by upstream, and the build-dep is libpixman-1-dev, which is correct
<bryyce> still, it is in universe so we'll need a MIR
<bryyce> however I'm not sure being in universe would be enough to prevent the build from going through?
<bryyce> libpixman-1-dev |    0.9.4-1 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages
<bryyce>     pixman |    0.9.4-1 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Sources
<tepsipakki> ah! sorry I missed that
<tepsipakki> yeah, it needs a MIR
<bryyce> c$  apt-cache madison libpixman-1-dev
<bryyce> libpixman-1-dev |    0.9.4-1 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages
<bryyce>     pixman |    0.9.4-1 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Sources
<bryyce>     pixman |    0.9.5-3 | http://ftp.us.debian.org unstable/main Sources
<bryyce>     pixman |    0.9.5-3 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Sources
<tepsipakki> because xserver is in main so the build environment doesn't include universe
<bryyce> ok
<tepsipakki> that's how I understand it
<bryyce> also we should drop the old pixman package (debian dropped it as well)
<bryyce> carl worth said it was woefully obsolete
<tepsipakki> I've asked for it
<bryyce> bbiab
<tepsipakki> but it was forgotten
<tepsipakki> hm, so vbetool sometimes hangs on resume
<ubotu> New bug: #137758 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nvidia-glx-new installs 386 kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/137758
<bryyce> tepsipakki: "asked for it" - "it" == MIR, or "it" == drop pixman?
<tepsipakki> drop
<bryyce> ok, shall I put in the MIR?
<tepsipakki> that was in August I think
<tepsipakki> yes please
<bryyce> will do
<tepsipakki> thanks
<bryyce> uff, ok that's done
<bryyce> tepsipakki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportPixman
<bryyce> tepsipakki: since you're a core dev, please review and add your name to the end
<bryyce> oops, I missed one big
<bryyce> er bit
<tepsipakki> ah, will do
<bryyce> ok now I'm done for real
<tepsipakki> huh, I don't recall filing bug 156420 ~week ago :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156420 in libpixman "please remove from the archive" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156420
<tepsipakki> comment added on the MIR
<bryyce> thanks
<tepsipakki> we need MIR's for the x11-* bundles as well, once they are in
<bryyce> true
<bryyce> I hope they don't require us to do code reviews of each of them
<tepsipakki> no, it's the same code as we currently have
<bryyce> ok
<bryyce> if you'd like, I'd be willing to take care of the MIRs for them
<bryyce> I know it's sort of a PITA.  But I think I could just script up generation of them
<tepsipakki> sure :)
<tepsipakki> then I can review them :)
<bryyce> :-)
<tepsipakki> perfect symbiosis
<bryyce> yup
<tepsipakki> wouldn't work the other way around ;)
<tepsipakki> hopefully you'll be a core-dev soon :)
<bryyce> yeah I need to get on that
<tepsipakki> libx11-xcb* are sitting on NEW, but that's not a big problem yet
<bryyce> tepsipakki: did you take care of putting libpixman-1-dev in main or do we still need pitti or someone?
<tepsipakki> bryyce: I can't do that actually.. it still needs an archive admin to approve
<tepsipakki> but hopefully my review makes it easier
<bryyce> ok, I'll keep an eye on pitti until it's done
 * bryyce nods
<ubotu> New bug: #159314 in xorg (main) "LG Flatron L226WTQ with radeon drivers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159314
<bryyce> tepsipakki: I'm sitting next to pitti right now and having him look at the MIR; hopefully should be in shortly
<tepsipakki> ask him about the missing syncs as well (video drivers)
<tepsipakki> bug 156298
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156298 in xorg "please sync from Debian" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156298
<bryyce> tepsipakki: he mentioned that there are issues with buildd blocking things up - could that be the issue?
<tepsipakki> could be
<bryyce> it's promoted
<tepsipakki> yay
<bryyce> tepsipakki: could you upload this -intel package for Hardy?  http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Uploads/
<bryyce> tepsipakki: It sounds like it's fine; I'm going to drop one of its patches for -sru'ing once we have more testing done
<tepsipakki> should it be merged before that?
<bryyce> don't know... 
<tepsipakki> because debian now has xserver 1.4 as a build-dep, and that would prevent installing the (future) package(s) on gutsy
<tepsipakki> but for a SRU it can be easily changed
<tepsipakki> and release a -1ubuntuFOO~gutsy1 etc
<tepsipakki> I'm not sure how the versioning should look like
<bryyce> well, I'd like to make sure we don't forget to include these patches for Hardy
<tepsipakki> they could be added while merging :)
<tepsipakki> but I can upload that, no prob
<bryyce> yeah that'd be fine
<bryyce> fwiw, patch 07 is the one I'm dropping since it fixes only a non-critical bug, but I think we could hold it in hardy
<ubotu> New bug: #159331 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "No bootsplash with nvidia/new" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159331
<bryyce> yeah pitti said he thinks it's just due to buildd being overloaded; if there are particular high priority builds we should bump up, let me know and I'll let him know
<tepsipakki> nah, that's fine
<tepsipakki> I closed the bug
<bryyce> okie
<tepsipakki> http://arstechnica.com/journals/linux.ars/2007/11/01/ars-at-the-ubuntu-desktop-summit
<tepsipakki> we are famous :)
<bryyce> heh, nice photo of you!
<tepsipakki> us!
<tepsipakki> I should have had a haircut before coming here
<bryyce> I should have had someone different give me mine
<tepsipakki> shaved it all off before midsummer, and just let it grow since :)
<tepsipakki> oh?-)
<tepsipakki> it's not that bad :)
<bryyce> heh thanks; it's grown out a bit so looks less lopsided
<tepsipakki> heh
<tepsipakki> hmm, forgot to upload the intel driver, but that's now done
<Q-FUNK> bryyce: turns out that someoen has a sample ThinCan with them at UDS: Gadi
<Q-FUNK> oho
<ubotu> New bug: #159355 in xorg (main) "ATI 9600 fglrx crashes, ati xorg driver does not display fonts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159355
<tepsipakki> sweet, the server is built on !i386
<pcjc2> Bryce?
#ubuntu-x 2007-11-02
<Q-FUNK> bryce_: did OLPC's Bernie manage to find you?
<bryce_> yes, we chatted a bit
<bryce_> more about inkscape than -amd though
<Q-FUNK> ah
<bryce_> I talked with ogra about -amd briefly as well - he said "the current -amd fails to work for 80% of the people, and that we should go to the previous -amd, which worked fine."
<bryce_> I asked him if he'd talked to you about this, and he said no, so I told him he needed to speak with you about it first.
<Q-FUNK> it's not a question of previous -amd as much as current X
<bryce_> it was the first I'd heard of an issue
<Q-FUNK> ogra fails to see the big picture:  X since 7.2 leaves many drivers that work just fine with 7.1 in the dust, -amd being just one of many.
<Q-FUNK> it gets even worse with 7.3
<Q-FUNK> modularisation allows upstream X to crank out new releases of the core more often, but this comes at the price of chipset drivers requiring more frequent updates.
<Q-FUNK> for widespread drivers that sometimes include paid coders from the manufacturer, such as ati, mga, intel and nvdia, this works well.
<Q-FUNK> for all other chipsets, their stability falls behind one API/ABI chunk at  atime.
 * bryce_ nods
<bryce_> so it's a case that even if we went back to the previous -amd, it'd still be broken?
<bryce_> that is sort of what I suspected
<Q-FUNK> yup
<Gadi> bryce: ping
<Q-FUNK> I tried going back to really old CVS snapshots and I get the same result:  the X core simply has changed in too many ways startign with 7.2
<Q-FUNK> 7.2 was sort-of compatible with 7.1, but 7.3 definitely isn't
<Q-FUNK> bryce_: Gadi here has his ThinCan with him at UDS
<Q-FUNK> bryce_: can you introduce him to Bernie?
<Q-FUNK> bryce_: and sbalneav is the one that merged -amd support for edubuntu. he has a ThinCan too, though not with him at UDS
 * Gadi is sitting along the window with Dave Trask atm
<Gadi> and I have to leave in a few mins
<Gadi> so....
<Q-FUNK> oh...
<Gadi> i am happy to hand off the thincan
<Gadi> I am meeting up with the rest of the LTSP gang in Maine tomorrow
<Gadi> and can get it back then
<Q-FUNK> ok
<Q-FUNK> that could work well too
<Q-FUNK> does the LTSP gang ever gather up in EU?
<bryce_> heya sbalneav
<bryce_> I've got a session starting now but think I'm free after
<tepsipakki> Q-FUNK: in what way is the -amd driver broken atm?
<tepsipakki> majority of the drivers have not changed in between xserver releases, so I wonder why those still work
<sbalneav> Hey bryce_ 
<Q-FUNK> tepsipakki: auto-configuration fails on recent X versions that support it. vice-versa, on recent X, ctrl-alt-Fx fails to change console.
<sbalneav> yeah, changing the console hangs up the whole box.
<Q-FUNK> well, i get the exact same problem on an unrelated driver -siliconmotion  
<Q-FUNK> here, it doesn't hang the whole box, but I cannot get an image back after.  I can still ssh into the box, thoguh.
<sbalneav> Ah, well, when I say "hang", I haven't tested to see if I can still ssh in.  Keyboard becomes unresposive, however.
<Q-FUNK> my problems with -siliconmotion are described in a bug I filed on LP
<Q-FUNK> the problems described by sbalneav with -amd are similar to those I experience with -siliconmotion. those problems did not exist on Feisty, which has an older X release.
<Q-FUNK> otherwise, almost the same source code, in both cases.
<Gadi> ok
<tepsipakki> Q-FUNK: ok
<Gadi> I gave the thincan to Dave Trask
<Q-FUNK> I've had to pin xserver-xorg-core and xserver-xorg-dev to 7.1 in both cases
<Gadi> bryce_: you're welcome to it for the day, but please give it back to him or another LTSP person headed to Maine
<tepsipakki> actually there is a problem with -sis that it hangs on logout
<tepsipakki> using feisty
<Q-FUNK> 7.2 works but you cannot change console and if the X built-in screensaver kicks-in, you can never recover video.
<Q-FUNK> hang on logout is also something i experience with siliconmotion, if I let it upgrade to gutsy
<Q-FUNK> 7.3 is even worse.
<Q-FUNK> something tells me that -amd might need a partial upgrade to work with the new XrandR
<Q-FUNK> it might also need a shuffle of the BIOS env parts, as decribed in the bug report for -amd
<Q-FUNK> I wouldn't be surprised if other drivers need a similar cleanup
<bryce_> that seems likely
<bryce_> do you have additional information on specifics of what changes are needed?
<bryce_> Q-FUNK: btw, I'm going to be in and out today so don't think I should take the thincam (not really sure even how to use it)
<sbalneav> bryce_: if it would help, I'd be happy to lend you my thincan, and ship it to you, when I get back to winnipeg.
<bryce_> I suspect I need the high level overview first; I've never heard of 'thincan' before
<Q-FUNK> bryce_: a thin client based on the AMD Geode chipset.
<Q-FUNK> works well with LTSP, except for the new bugs introduced by X >=7.2
<Q-FUNK> bryce_: dtrask has the thincan left by Gadi, if you need it
<Q-FUNK> tepsipakki: alternately, since you live here, it could be very easy for me to loan you one, if you feel like working on it.
<tepsipakki> Q-FUNK: hmm :)
<mvo> hello! what is the current plan for xlib with xcb support? is there any timeline for this yet? we want to switch to compiz 0.7 and it will be a requirement there
<tepsipakki> Q-FUNK: I'm not sure if I'd be able to find the problem though
<tepsipakki> mvo: uploaded!
<mvo> rock!
 * mvo hugs tepsipakki
<tepsipakki> libx11-xcb* is sitting in new :)
<bryce_> mvo, as soon as the xserver build is through, you should be good to go
 * tepsipakki hugs mvo back
<tepsipakki> bryce_: it doesn't really need the server, it's just a lib :)
<Q-FUNK> :)
<bryce_> ah
<bryce_> Q-FUNK: do you have a detailed write-up of the work needed for -amd?
<Q-FUNK> the details provided by Anti in the bug are as close to a checklist as I've got
<bryce_> hmm, I don't remember the bug id offhand
<bryce_> ok, going out for a bit.  bbl
<ubotu> New bug: #159556 in xorg-server (main) "[Hardy] xserver-xorg-core incorrectly conflicting with xserver-xorg-video?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159556
<tepsipakki> hah
<tepsipakki> that bug ^^
<tepsipakki> someone actually running hardy
<_bernie> hello
<Q-FUNK> sbalneav: I found Bernie :)
<_bernie> anythink I can do...
<_bernie> are you maintainers of amd_drv in Xorg?
<Q-FUNK> _bernie: Jordan said that you might be able to help us bring -amd in line with X.org 7.3 specs
<_bernie> we currently just rebuild it with no patches
<Q-FUNK> we currently have a situation where it fails autoconfiguration on recent X releases.
<_bernie> but we don't use Xorg as upstream
<Q-FUNK> you have oyur own fork?
<_bernie> http://dev.laptop.org/git?p=xf86-amd-devel;a=summary
<_bernie> unfortunately
<_bernie> jordan says the version on fd.o is not suitable for us
<Q-FUNK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-amd/+bug/140051
<_bernie> probably some DCON changes, I never got around to diff them.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140051 in xserver-xorg-video-amd "amd driver fails to autoconfigure" [High,Triaged] 
<Q-FUNK> yes, DCON.  we don't have those 
<_bernie> if you have commit access on the fd.o git repository, it would be nice to pull from us and resync the source
<_bernie> I hate forks
<Q-FUNK> I cannot sync as-is
<Q-FUNK> you guys have too many OLPC-specific changes that would need to be #ifdef'ed
<_bernie> I had that segfault too!
<_bernie> I can't remember how I fixed it though... just a moment
<Q-FUNK> that's why Jordan has been acting as a sort of gate keeper between both trees
<Q-FUNK> if/when you get around haivng proper #ifdef on all OLPC-specific stuff, we 'd love to merge trees and maintian everything at f.d.org
<_bernie> are you sure you're building with 100% 7.3 headers?
<Q-FUNK> yup
<Q-FUNK> but 7.2 already is problematic
<_bernie> I had to delete my /usr/include/X11 and /usr/include/xorg dirs at some point when I was testing stuff locally
<Q-FUNK> building against anything more recent than 7.1 cuases all sorts of issues
<_bernie> I can't test on anything but OLPC. I have no other amd boards... this is why I can't easily help making our patches available for the fd.o version
<_bernie> I build against 7.3 and everything is fine
<Q-FUNK> I think that the most pressing issue is to fix auto-configuration. as far as we can tell, this requires shuffling BIOS environmnet parsing around.
<_bernie> so the fix is somewhere in our tree
<_bernie> how about cherry-picking the easy to merge patches and retry?
<Q-FUNK> _bernie: please look for dtrask at UDS. he has a more generic board made with an LX on it.  it's the same that LTSP guys have been playing with.
<_bernie> argh, I'm already back at One Cambridge Center
<Q-FUNK> oh
<_bernie> I'm looking for bits where we explicitly require DCON in our driver
<_bernie> I don't see them... We always check for it before any access as far as I see.
<_bernie> we're nearby a big feature freeze. that would be today.
<_bernie> so maybe next week I could start submitting patches
<Q-FUNK> lovely!
<_bernie> have you being building from a pristine git's master?  Or do you have debian or ubuntu specific patches on top of it?
<Q-FUNK> nothing debian/ubuntu specific
<Q-FUNK> we build against a pristine f.d.org tree
<_bernie> I see there are _several_ patches on fd.o
<_bernie> try pulling from our git repo and see what happens
<_bernie> if your bug goes away, then you know where to look
<Q-FUNK> on fd.o ?
<Q-FUNK> the current 2.7.7.3 includes all the latest.
<Q-FUNK> ...except for OLPC additions
<Q-FUNK> git head on fd.o = 2.7.7.3 
<_bernie> I mean, try building the source from git://dev.laptop.org/xf86-amd-devel
<Q-FUNK> I just diffed it
<Q-FUNK> very few differences, oddly enough
<Q-FUNK> mostly DCON stuff
<_bernie> looking
<Q-FUNK> I also added that diff to the bug.
<Q-FUNK> and includes that have been either eliminated or shuffled around
<_bernie> I don't see anything that would be clearly responsible for your particular segfault
<_bernie> well, try building our driver and see what it does
<_bernie> can you do a quick test?
<Q-FUNK> sure
<Q-FUNK> midn you, you guys are using a fixed resolution with a config, aren't you?
<Q-FUNK> I'm also wondering why you removed amd.h from so many files
<ubotu> New bug: #34146 in xserver-xorg-input-hyperpen (universe) "appearance of constant full pressure" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/34146
<_bernie> http://dev.laptop.org/git?p=xf86-amd-devel;a=commitdiff;h=1d6f6bdcb0aac722e50ac58ff94e4df5c5f0220b
<_bernie> dan williams says it caused a build error
<_bernie> I recall something messing with _X_INLINE
<_bernie> http://dev.laptop.org/git?p=xf86-amd-devel;a=commitdiff;h=63d72f8c1ff1b7e534fc533a6aae8683e83fc0ca
<_bernie> ^^^ this was also a good idea
<_bernie> Q-FUNK: yes, we hardcode the resolution in xorg.conf, since the LCD size is fixed.
<_bernie> but we shouldn't. I'd like to get rid of xorg.conf alotgether
<Q-FUNK> for that, you'd need to manage to fix the above ubuntu bug :)
<ubotu> New bug: #159617 in xserver-xorg-input-hyperpen "tablet does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159617
<_bernie> :-/
<Q-FUNK> basically, BIOS parsing has to be cleaned up and parts of it shuffled around, for autoconfiguration to work.
<Q-FUNK> our Anti did most of the ground work in his coments to the bug
<Q-FUNK> _bernie: I get a big hard freeze with the olpc tree, as soon as X tries to load
#ubuntu-x 2007-11-03
<ubotu> New bug: #133677 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "System unusable after resume from suspend or hibernate" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/133677
<ubotu> New bug: #119813 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "gnome mouse settings don't affect touchpad configuration (dup-of: 75819)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/119813
<ubotu> New bug: #75819 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "Adjusting mouse motion acceleration has no effect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/75819
<ubotu> New bug: #155598 in ubuntu "NO anda el mouse (dup-of: 37929)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155598
<ubotu> New bug: #159787 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati (main) "wrong resolution(dpi) with ati radeon driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159787
#ubuntu-x 2007-11-04
<ubotu> New bug: #159868 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nvidia-glx makes links to incompatable modules" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159868
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, from xorg-server ?
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: No.. it's in x11-common, which is from the xorg source.
<Fujitsu> !find /usr/bin/X
<ubotu> Package/file /usr/bin/x does not exist in gutsy
<Fujitsu> Yes it does, stupid ubotu.
<Fujitsu> william@irranat:~/MOTUing/xorg-7.2$ dpkg -S /usr/bin/X
<Fujitsu> x11-common: /usr/bin/X
<imbrandon> hrm ok i'm working with xorg-server is why i dident see it then
<Fujitsu> william@irranat:~/MOTUing/xorg-7.2$ apt-cache showsrc x11-common
<Fujitsu> Package: xorg
<ubotu> New bug: #159921 in xorg (main) "microsoft laser desktop 5000 extra keys don't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159921
<ubotu> New bug: #159968 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "ButtonPress and ButtonRelease of button 4 are generated by left click of synaptic touch pad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159968
<ubotu> New bug: #160005 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic 2.6.22.4-14.10 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160005
<ubotu> New bug: #155037 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Suspend & Hibernate hang on Thinkpad T43 (dup-of: 121653)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155037
<ubotu> New bug: #160068 in xorg (main) "X sometimes will not start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160068
#ubuntu-x 2008-10-27
<Plagman> Hi.
<Plagman> I'm looking for someone who knows anything about 107_fedora_dont_backfill_bg_none.patch
<Plagman> I suspect it's only there to help with Xgl, which is largely unused nowadays
<Plagman> Pretty much every driver provides its own texture_from_pixmap implementation
<Plagman> This patches introduces graphical corruption with compositing enabled; we've had quite a bit of users complaining about it
<Plagman> s/patches/patch
<superm1> Plagman, I can't comment on the patch particularly, but the people who would be responding to it later would probably ask, we being Ubuntu users?
<tjaalton> Plagman: it's still shipped by fedora, and was added to the package a long time ago, so no-one here knows the details why it was added
<Plagman> we equals NVIDIA X driver team
<Plagman> People like to say it's our bug as well. :/
<tjaalton> Plagman: any way to reproduce with 177.80?
<Plagman> sure
<Plagman> you'll need a compositing manager running 
<tjaalton> check
<Plagman> basically, any newly created window should briefly flash black
<Plagman> (or random colorful corruption if you're using InitialPixmapPlacement=2)
<Plagman> if you start firefox, you should get a black square before the first expose
<superm1> i've seen that particularly with bigger windows like FF on my nvidia cards but never thought much of it
<tjaalton> right, me too with FF
<Plagman> people don't usually complain about it with default IPP settings
<Plagman> but with InitialPixmapPlacement=2, the graphics memory isn't initialized so they get whatever was there at the time
<Plagman> whereas the contents of the backing pixmap should really be initialized to whatever is behind it
<Plagman> using that block that's removed by the patch I'm talking about
<tjaalton> it was added to the fedora xserver version 1.0.99.2-1
<tjaalton> by krh
<Plagman> oh, okay
<Plagman> I'll just email him then
<superm1> tjaalton, but it didn't actually land upstream?
<tjaalton> superm1: nope
<Plagman> of course not :/
<Plagman> it removes functionality
<Plagman> as I see it, it's mostly an ugly hack to make Xgl faster at the cost of correctness
<tjaalton> actually, I did drop it from 2:1.2.0-3ubuntu1, but re-enabled because people complained about performance regressions
<superm1> with what drivers did they see regressions?
<tjaalton> heh, can't remember.. it was 1,5 years ago
<tjaalton> and the changelog entry doesn't help either
<tjaalton> munckfish: hey, the daily ps3 image doesn't work :)
<superm1> perhaps it will be worthwhile to test via an SRU for regressions against a handful of drivers then after Gold
<munckfish> tjaalton: the desktop one doesn't nope - I just tested it this weekend
<munckfish> but the alternate one does
<superm1> and if perfromance regressions are still present just drop the SRU.
<tjaalton> munckfish: damn, another 2h download it is then :)
<Plagman> I'll contact Kristian about the original intent of the patch and its meaningfulness as of today
<munckfish> usplash is knackered for some reason and the desktop installer didn't have it disabled
<munckfish> last time it was built
<tjaalton> Plagman: that would help
<Plagman> If we agree that it doesn't make sense to keep it, who do I copy here to make what you said happen?
<tjaalton> munckfish: but shouldn't "install" run the text-mode installer?
<munckfish> tjaalton: other than that once it's up and running it's really quite nice
<munckfish> tjaalton: no it runs ubiquity I think
<tjaalton> Plagman: me and bryce for instance
<tjaalton> munckfish: bah
<Plagman> sounds good
<Plagman> thanks for the quick feedback
<tjaalton> np
<Plagman> damn, krh is off on vacation
<tjaalton> you could try ajax then
<Plagman> I guess I could
<Plagman> I'm not really familiar with the Ubuntu release/update management process; even if this patch was proved to be harmful, would there be a realistic hope of the X server in final 8.10 not having it? Or maybe in a subsequent update? I realize it's pretty late for that right now.
<tjaalton> no chance to get in the final release
<tjaalton> but an update is possible if dropping it doesn't break anything
<Plagman> I see.
<tjaalton> afk for 4h ->
<bryce> heya
<Plagman> well, ajax doesn't want the patch gone
<Plagman> apparently most drivers suffer from this
<Plagman> it's not a performance problem on our side, though; we'll discuss options internally
<Plagman> thanks for the help
<jcristau> tjaalton: welcome :)
<wgrant> Hrmm. X doesn't like having key repeat settings set with HAL managing devices.
<tjaalton> jcristau: thanks :)
#ubuntu-x 2008-10-28
<ScottK-laptop> bryce: Is the guidance in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingXAutoconfiguration still correct for Intrepid?
<bryce> ScottK-laptop: nope that's all obsolete now
<ScottK-laptop> bryce: Thanks.  I'd appreciate any advice you have onBug 290156 then.
<ScottK-laptop> It appears that X is getting no display information back and so it sets some parameter beyond what the monitor can take.
<bryce> ScottK-laptop: for reference, the X troubleshooting page is at wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting
<bryce> can you post your Xorg.0.log?
<ScottK-laptop> Yeah.
<bryce> Xorg.0.log.old as well
<bryce> (basically we need a log that matches the failed startup)
<ScottK2> Both attached to the bug.
<bryce> hmm
<ScottK2> I suspect .old is not the failure
<bryce> yeah me too
<ScottK2> I need to swtch monitors and reboot.
<bryce> can you reproduce the failure and then collect the Xorg.0.log from it?
<ScottK2> Yeah.
<ScottK2> It'll be a little bit though.
<bryce> It'll tell us where it's getting hung up
<bryce> no prob
<ScottK2> I'll ping you when I've got it.
<bryce> great
<ScottK2> Thanks
<bryce> also, I've updated the help.ubuntu.com page
<ScottK-laptop> I think there's just barely enough time for it to finish booting and for me to slam the log into the bug.
<ScottK-laptop> Then I've got to run out.
<ScottK-laptop> bryce: Bug updated.   Back later.
<ScottK-laptop> bryce: I added get-edid | parse-edid output to the bug.
<bryce> ScottK-laptop: ok
<ScottK-laptop> bryce: How am I supposed to run the xrandr tool if I'm in the box via SSH and not in an X session?
<bryce> did the xrandr stuff work?
<ScottK-laptop> No
<tormod> xrandr -d :0
<ScottK-laptop> Can't open display 
<ScottK-laptop> OK
<ScottK-laptop> No protocol specified
<ScottK-laptop> Can't open display :0
<ScottK-laptop> If I do it via vt1, will it work?
<bryce> ScottK-laptop: you might try putting xhost + into your .xprofile
<bryce> and set /etc/gdm/gdm.conf to do timed or automatic login
<ScottK-laptop> This is kdm, so I don't think I have that.
<bryce> presumably kdm has the equivalent
<tormod> it's funny though, xrandr -d :0 on vt1 only reports if --verbose is added
<tormod> oh forget it, I just realized xrandr does not do -q by default any longer...
<bryce> ScottK-laptop: in any case, I can upstream this now, so will go ahead and do that
<ScottK-laptop> bryce: Great.  Here's hoping for an SRU ....
<bryce> ScottK-laptop: looks like your monitor's EDID only advertises a single resolution
<ScottK-laptop> bryce: OK.
<bryce> ScottK-laptop: I'll let you shepherd an SRU through if you want
<jcristau> xhost + in .xprofile? seriously?
<ScottK-laptop> bryce: You give me a patch and I'll do that.
<bryce> jcristau: unless you have a better way
<tormod> jcristau: I am sure it's for debugging on a non-networked computer :)
<jcristau> oh. for debugging. ok :)
<jcristau> but, setting DISPLAY is simpler...
<bryce> jcristau: yeah just to get it up once
<bryce> jcristau: doesn't "-d :0" do the same thing?
<jcristau> yeah it's the same
<bryce> I think it's the xauth stuff preventing him from getting in
<ScottK-laptop> bryce: Any idea why this would be a regression from Hardy?  It seems pretty basic.
<bryce> I guess an alternate would be to run X directly, without using xauth.  
<bryce> ScottK-laptop: nope no idea
<bryce> ScottK-laptop: I'd guess it to be something special about your monitor
<ScottK-laptop> bryce: I'm up for simple.  It's been long enough I had to mess with this stuff I've forgotten completely about it or it changed.
<ScottK-laptop> Yeah, well Hitachi is not precisely an obscure brand.
<ScottK-laptop> bryce: Still get 'Can't open display' with xhost + in .xprofile
<ScottK-laptop> bryce: What was your other suggestion?
<bryce> you need to bypass the login screen before the .xprofile stuff comes into play
<ScottK-laptop> Oh.
<bryce> so however this is done on kdm, make it so
<ScottK-laptop> Switch to a vt, login, kill kdm?
<jcristau> for debugging, just run X, without a dm
<ScottK-laptop> I tried startx and it went straight to "Display out of range" again
<ScottK-laptop> I'll work on this more later I guess.
<chrisccoulson> ping bryce
<bryce> chrisccoulson: you can ask the question rather than pinging.  ;-)
<chrisccoulson> no problem:)
<bryce> ScottK-laptop: I've forwarded your issue upstream here:  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=18276
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 18276 in Server/general "Server picks 2048x1536 for monitor only supporting up to 1600x1200" [Major,New] 
<chrisccoulson> i could use your help with a laptop hotkey related bug report. bug 278839
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278839 in linux "Hotkeys stopped functioning - Dell Inspiron 1420" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278839
<chrisccoulson> i think there might be more than 1 problem
<chrisccoulson> for the sleep key, a keypress gets through to the X server, but I don't think it is the right one
<chrisccoulson> and I'm not really sure which package to assign it too
<bryce> ok, it's likely not linux, but likely not xorg either
<bryce> let me finish reading it
<bryce> (I'm on a 1420 myself at the moment)
<chrisccoulson> thats good! you might be better placed to work out what is going on:)
<bryce> not really ;-)
<bryce> but I've seen another bug report about the multiple key presses
<bryce> if you search on Inspiron 1420 you should find it
<chrisccoulson> i saw something else about that after googling too, but i wasn't sure whether it would be related
<chrisccoulson> certainly for the sleep key, GPM doesn't grab XF86Standby. It grabs XF86Sleep
<bryce> we definitely need a hotkey-debugging guidebook in wiki
<bryce> I started drawing one up for X since we get a lot of questions about hotkey issues, however in truth these are very rarely X issues; usually it's something between the kernel and X, like gnome-power-manager, acpid, hotkey-support, hal, etc.
<wgrant> No - we definitely need to go back to TTYs! They make everything so much easier to debug.
<bryce> heh
<bryce> chrisccoulson: fwiw, I've seen on *some* systems gpm does handle the hotkeys, whereas on others, it's handled at the hardware layer
<bryce> in some cases it's scripts in hotkey-support, although those are getting phased out
<bryce> gods acpi is a mess
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i find it all a little confusing
<chrisccoulson> it might be worth asking the reporter to provide some data from hardy, to do a comparison?
<bryce> see also #269951
<chrisccoulson> the eject key could be a configuration issue, as that is configurable through gnome-settings-daemon
<chrisccoulson> bug 269951
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269951 in acpi-support "Fn+F1 (XF86Standby) on Inspiron 1420 does not trigger hibernate or sleep" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269951
<chrisccoulson> looks similar
<bryce> chrisccoulson: here we go, here's the bug I was thinkiing about - #264947
<chrisccoulson> bug 264947
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264947 in hotkey-setup "fn buttons dim and brighten screen to fast" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264947
<bryce> hmm, it's a bit different though
<chrisccoulson> it is a little
<chrisccoulson> i think i'm getting slightly confused between kernel keycodes and xkeycodes
<chrisccoulson> they aren't the same are they?
<bryce> chrisccoulson: nope
<bryce> chrisccoulson: I took a stab at trying to describe how all that works - see wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting and look at the 'keyboard doesn't work' section
<chrisccoulson> thanks, i'll have a look at that
<chrisccoulson> so, what happens when you press FN+F1 on your laptop? i take it that it still doesn't work?
<bryce> chrisccoulson: looking at this bug, you seem to have a good view of the steps to debug hotkeys - would you be interested in working with me to make an Intrepid hotkey troubleshooting document?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i don't mind doing that
<bryce> one sec let me test; I think I ended up getting it working
<chrisccoulson> i'd be interested to see what xkeysym you get when you press FN+F1
<bryce> hmm, nope not working at the moment
<chrisccoulson> and you still see XF86Standby in xev?
<bryce> KeyRelease event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x3000001,
<bryce>     root 0x7b, subw 0x0, time 536695250, (1248,270), root:(1253,343),
<bryce>     state 0x0, keycode 213 (keysym 0x1008ff10, XF86Standby), same_screen YES,
<bryce>     XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 
<bryce>     XFilterEvent returns: False
<bryce> yep
<chrisccoulson> i think that is part of the problem. i've had a look through the source for GPM, and it doesn't even try to grab that key
<chrisccoulson> it grabs XF86Sleep instead
<bryce> ahh
<bryce> yeah that could be
<chrisccoulson> so, i wasn't sure whether GPM shold try to grab XF86Standby, or whether the Xerver should pass XF86Sleep
<bryce> there's been 2-3 hotkey issues I've looked into recently that boiled down to bad logic in GPM's key handling
<chrisccoulson> that might be part of the problem then!
<bryce> when I looked into the code more, I found that the whole section was fairly recently rewritten majorly, and I think a lot of corner cases were ignored
<chrisccoulson> so it might be a case of GPM needs to look at more keys
<bryce> I get really suspicious of GPM when you turn it off and the problem goes away
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's not good ;)
<chrisccoulson> the reporters other non-functioning keys might be unrelated. The FN+F3 combination actually produces a null xkeysym for some reason
<chrisccoulson> i don't know if that is an Xserver issue
<superm1> XF86Standby is supposed to represent S3, and XF86Sleep represents S4 I thought
<superm1> so GPM should really be listening for both
<superm1> but doing the right thing on each
<superm1> FN-F1 generally is generally used for S3, so XF86Sleep seems to be right
<chrisccoulson> hi superm1. i'm starting to think that GPM should be listening to both
<chrisccoulson> it seems keys are commented out in the GPM source, and there is a comment saying that XF86Sleep "should be configurable" - but I've no idea where
<chrisccoulson> i'm just wondering whether to propose a patch to make GPM grab XF86Standby
<superm1> there is a document that refers to this on hal's freedesktop website i think
<superm1> let me see if i can find it
<chrisccoulson> thanks. if i proposed a patch to GPM, i could map the key either hibernate or sleep, which correspond to S3 and S4 I think don't they?
<superm1> yeah they do
<superm1> well my bookmark for that document isn't valid anymore and it's not in my awesome bar anymore either. so looking in /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/10freedesktop a little bit, anything that keys the raw code to "sleep" is putting out a "suspend" which means S3 or suspend to ram.  anything putting out the raw code to "suspend" is representing S4, or suspend to disk/hibernate
<chrisccoulson> there is already a callback in GPM for handling the hibernate key, but it seems that it is never called 
<superm1> so really its up to what the FN-F1 key should really be doing.
<superm1> according to the hal fdi file, it should make the machine hibernate
<chrisccoulson> that make sense. i think that the FN+F1 combination should be hibernate from the bug reports i've seen
<superm1> in the past it's done suspend though, which was probably the wrong behavior then
<jcristau> people still use anything other than suspend?
<superm1> i personally never hibernate.  it takes way too long to resume
<chrisccoulson> not me! neither suspend or hibernate work on my desktop;)
<chrisccoulson> and they haven't done for a long time!
<superm1> so the other problem here then is that gnome power manager only has one drop down option
<superm1> for "when the suspend button is pressed"
<superm1> is that keying off of the keycode FN-F1 is putting out then?
<chrisccoulson> well, it's not doing anything off the keycode that FN+F1 puts out at the moment, because it doesn't grab it
<chrisccoulson> i don't have a laptop, but I assume that most models generally only have one sleep key? in the case of the dell 1420, it is FN+F1?
<chrisccoulson> if that is the case, then it should probably be configured to sleep rather than hibernate shouldn't it?
<superm1> well all dell laptops only have one key
<superm1> lenovos have two keys
<superm1> you can look at the fdi files to see the rest and how many keys they've got
<chrisccoulson> i'll do that
<superm1> i personally think that gpm should be reading off both keys and provide two settings 
<jcristau> my dell laptop has 2 keys :)
<jcristau> fn+esc and fn+f1
<superm1> oh that's right fn-esc
<superm1> consumer laptops don't advertise that key generally
<jcristau> fn+esc is what i use for suspend
<chrisccoulson> what xkeysym does FN+ESC produce?
<superm1> XF86Sleep
<chrisccoulson> that makes sense. and that is the key that GPM grabs. 
<superm1> but the argument here is that GPM should be grabbing both
<chrisccoulson> i agree. i'll have a chat with tedg tomorrow when i'm less tired
<chrisccoulson> in the meantime, i'll upload a patched GPM to my PPA which grabs XF86Standby
<ScottK-laptop> bryce: Subscribed.
<ScottK-laptop> bryce: If I use the xrandr tool with the working monitor and switch monitors will the setting stick?
<bryce> xrandr cmdline changes don't stick, but Screen Resolution changes do
<bryce> oh wait, kde, dah
<bryce> hrmmm
<bryce> okay, I don't know kde well enough, but on gnome, the screen resolution tool and gnome-settings-daemon maintain per-user xrandr settings in a file that is invoked on X startup, to keep the changes persistently
<bryce> I know that KDE has a new xrandr-based GUI screen tool, but don't know anything about how it works.  I assume it has some other means of persisting its settings.
<bryce> worst case, you can place your good xrandr command line string into your .xprofile and that should have basically the same effect
<ScottK> OK.  I'll try something like that.  $MIDDLE_CHILD is using said box for homework with the good LCD currently.
<wgrant> bryce: What do you think about SRUing a fix for bug #280148?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280148 in gnome-settings-daemon "After resume, ALPS touchpad fully functional, but with wrong settings" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280148
<wgrant> (I have a fix in my PPA)
<wgrant> And it affects removable mice.
<wgrant> It's unfortunately a non-trivial diff, but it annoys people...
<wgrant> Especially left-handers.
<bryce> wgrant: depends on the patch
<bryce> wgrant: non-trivial diffs often won't be allowed unless the issue is particularly serious.  if it's just an annoyance, that may not be important enough
<bryce> wgrant: of course if you want to give it a shot, the worst that can happen is it gets denied ;-)
<wgrant> I'm aware, but it breaks gnome-mouse-properties completely if you hotplug input devices.
<bryce> wgrant: do you know how to file SRU's?
<wgrant> I do.
<wgrant> I've never done a main one before, but I've done far too many for universe.
<wgrant> And they're similar.
<bryce> yep
<ScottK> wgrant: Is it a regression from Hardy?
<wgrant> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18883376/gnome-settings-daemon_2.24.0-0ubuntu2_2.24.0-0ubuntu4~wgrant1.diff.gz is the almost-diff. Soyuz is braindead, so that also includes changes from the last primary upload. It basically factors out the actual mouse configuration bits, and calls them in the old callsite, as well as on addition of new input devices.
<wgrant> ScottK: Yes.
<wgrant> input-hotplug broke it.
<bryce> if it can be described as a 'severe regression', or if the patch can be made 'trivial', it may stand a chance of getting accepted by the release team
<wgrant> As the X devices now disappear and reappear when the actual device does.
<ScottK> Well regression is a keyword that helps getting it in.
<wgrant> The patch can't be made trivial - it needs to hook an extra X event.
<wgrant> Upstream blessing could hopefully be sought soon; all distros will run into this soon.
<bryce> yes, having a patch that's accepted upstream often counts favorably
<wgrant> This is what we get for being early adopters :(
<bryce> wgrant: you can always run it by slangasek first to get an indicator of if it's worth shooting for an SRU
<bryce> wgrant: yep :-/
<wgrant> Yep.
<bryce> wgrant: the patch doesn't look too bad to me; since that's a GNOME change I don't know that my vote would count, but I'd +1 it if it would
<bryce> hmm, actually I'd probably prefer seeing this accepted upstream before I formally +1'd it
<bryce> but really I think you'd need lool or seb128 to give a +1
<wgrant> As would I. On both points.
#ubuntu-x 2008-10-29
<bryce> wgrant: draft #0 of a hotkey troubleshooting document - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys
<bryce> wgrant: I'm sure it's full of inaccuracies, so please update it if you spot stuff you know is wrong (and don't be shy about deleting unnecessary fluff)
<bryce> bbiab
 * wgrant considers adding every other package to that list.
<bryce> back
 * wgrant returns.
<ScottK-laptop> bryce: Got it sorted.  I've asked Riddell to check my workaround for sanity.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/290156/comments/14
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290156 in xorg-server ""Display out of range" after upgrade to Intrepid" [High,Triaged] 
<bryce> ScottK-laptop: cool, yes that looks like a solid good workaround
<bryce> ScottK-laptop: hopefully we hear from upstream before too long
<ScottK-laptop> Yeah.  The best news is I can put the LCD back on my wife's computer before she gets home tomorrow.
<bryce> hehe
<ScottK-laptop> That was a reasonably popular monitor a few years ago.  It might not hurt to have the GDM workaround documented there too.
<superm1> bryce, so within that document i think it'd be preferable to nuke the Part B
<superm1> and all references to hotkey-setup
<superm1> in preference of doing it all by hal
<superm1> I think if the total push is for by hal, it keeps people from mucking in other areas like hotkey-setup when they really shouldn't be
<superm1> also along part B, having X with all these different "keyboard options" is going to keep things complicated too since its all with evdev instead now
<bryce> superm1: good point; anything in part B that should be kept?
<superm1> bryce, no i dont think anything in there would be useful for debugging purposes anymore now that input hotplug is in place
<superm1> of course there is always history to the page though if it's determined that that is incorrect
<bryce> superm1: updated
<superm1> bryce, do you already have a spec to discuss cleanups as a result of input hotplug then too for UDS?
<bryce> superm1: no
<superm1> bryce, if not, I think it should be squeezed into an existing session (maybe the move all hotkeys to hal that i was proposing as the one i'd drive)
<bryce> sure sounds good
<bryce> so far the only one I know for sure is slangasek's acpi/hotkey architecture documentation spec
<bryce> er s/spec/discussion session/
<superm1> when will the list of sessions be posted then?
<bryce> dunno yet, I imagine everyone is recovering from the release
<superm1> well it seems really weird that there is so much time between release and UDS tbh
<superm1> seems like that would be  possibly valuable development time for some of these specs
<bryce> gives us time for upstreaming bugs ;-)
<wgrant> superm1: I find the lag very unfortunate too.
<wgrant> There's a good quarter of the cycle gone.
<superm1> well if nothing else it gives a lot of time for SRUs
<wgrant> I would have expected this for an LTS.
<james_w> "DRM modesetting drivers" <- does that mean GEM?
<tjaalton> james_w: where did you read that?
<james_w> the plymouth README
<tjaalton> ok
<james_w> I wondered whether it depended on the fact that Fedora backported GEM
<tjaalton> modesetting needs GEM
<tjaalton> but that's in 2.6.28rc already
<james_w> so it would be likely usable in Jaunty?
<tjaalton> yes
<james_w> but only for those with supported drivers?
<james_w> intel/ATI I believe?
<tjaalton> plymouth should fall back to other methods if it's not available
<tjaalton> right, intel/ati support it
<james_w> yeah, it falls back to text
<tjaalton> actually, modesetting might not make it in .28
<james_w> so several users would lose graphical boot if we switched.
<tjaalton> I'm not sure where things are
<tjaalton> is text the only fallback?
<james_w> It looks like it
<tjaalton> hm, I remember there being others too
<james_w> "For systems that don't have DRM mode settings drivers, plymouth falls back to
<james_w> text mode.
<james_w> "
<tjaalton> ok then
<bryce> heya tjaalton
<tjaalton> hi bryce
<james_w> thanks tjaalton 
<james_w> hey bryce 
<bryce> heya james_w
<bryce> hey, since a lot of hotkey bugs have been getting tossed (incorrectly) our way, I drafted the start of a document about it, to try and help spread knowledge about it to more people
<bryce> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys
<bryce> tjaalton, james_w: when its convenient, could each of you add what you know to that document?
<james_w> done :-)
<bryce> james_w: excellent thanks :-)
<james_w> nice work though, I'll be sure to refer to it when necessary
<tjaalton> bryce: ok, reading
<tjaalton> wow that's a lot to digest :)
<tjaalton> I guess it has more information than my tiny brain does
<tjaalton> will need to read it through later ->
<bryce> hmm, maybe it should be broken down more.  Last thing I want is for it to be info overload, since then no one will read it
<superm1> mvo, in watching a lot of the fglrx bug mail fly by, it's looking like r3XX hardware is no longer supported in the fglrx driver for intrepid.  its not explicitly listed in the modaliases, so jockey won't offer it.  people who were on hardy w/ it, will they be transitioned to the open source driver because of the modaliases thing, or do you need to do anything special?
<superm1> bryce, do you think this would be worth release noting?
<bryce> superm1: yep, although I'd like to get the document into a bit better shape first
<mvo> superm1: sorry, I was not aware of this. update-manager does not look at the modaliases for fglrx 
<mvo> superm1: we could have done that (and we still can via a SRU) - it was just not on my radar 
<superm1> mvo, neither was I.  i've just noticed the pattern
<mvo> ok
<mvo> superm1: I can work on a fix for it tomorrow, for now I think we should release note it
<superm1> mvo, okay thanks
<mvo> "If you run on a r300 based chip and use fglrx use jockey to transition to the free driver before you attempt to upgrade." 
<mvo> something like this :)
<superm1> yeah
<mvo> do you want to add it or shall I ? 
<superm1> go ahead.  i'll try to triage these bugs since i've seen the pattern
<mvo> do you have a master bug for it to refer to?
<mvo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseNotes?action=diff&rev2=103&rev1=102
<mvo> ^-- superm1
<superm1> mvo, i'll have one after i triage them.  some have intermingled issues listed
<superm1> i'll add it to the release notes once i do
<mvo> superm1: exellent, thanks a lot
<mvo> superm1: when you have a master, please let me know, I check it out tomorrow
<superm1> mvo, okay i've got a master and will be adding a few more bugs to it, bug 284408.  i added tasks for update-manager and release notes too.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284408 in fglrx-installer "r3xx Hardware does not work with fglrx" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284408
<superm1> bryce, would it be a stretch to try to ask AMD to have an engineer get a LP account to triage these bugs that can't be fixed by us?  like bug 286841
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286841 in fglrx-installer "amdcccle crashed with SIGSEGV in _XSend()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286841
<bryce> superm1: I tried to get them to interact with LP directly several times, but no go
<bryce> superm1: If you give me a list of bug #'s, I can forward them to them.  No guarantee they'll respond.  They've asked for Top 5 lists in the past, so that would probably be the ideal number
<superm1> bryce, well before doing that can you try to get them to commit to a yay/nay on fixing it and maybe providing a tracking number from their internal system when yay?
<superm1> bryce, that way they'll have it in the release notes of the driver when they do fix it
<superm1> and if they say nay, a canned response saying AMD isn't interested can be put in the bug as won't fix
<bryce> well, anything's worth a try, but I'm fairly sure they won't go for any of that
<superm1> at least i think that would be the least work on their end but still helpful to give a yay/nay rather than dead silence.
<bryce> superm1: why 286841 in particular?  It doesn't look like it's been triaged or prioritized?
<superm1> bryce, well that was just one i had opened as an example; it's one of their apps crashing, with no useful way for it to be debugged by us
<superm1> they'd have to reconstruct the trace with the debug symbols on their end
<bryce> mm
<mvo> thanks superm1
<mvo> bryce: out of curiosity, do they have a internal bugzilla (or something similar?)
<bryce> mvo, yep
<mvo> but its so internal, that we can not forward directly?
<bryce> correct
<mvo> oh well
<mvo> thanks
<superm1> afaik, whenever they enter an internal bug into it, it's called an EPR, and that's the same number that is given in release notes when they get it closed up
<bryce> in fact they typically won't even give me the numbers for the internal bugs
<bryce> superm1: ok mail sent
<bryce> okay, I've broken up the Hotkeys document into a couple sub-pages.  Same quantity of text, but hopefully that makes it less intimidating to look at and edit
<bryce> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys
<mvo> superm1: silly question, is there a reason why the fglrx-modalises file is called aliases.override ? (but the nvidia ones don't)?
<mvo> superm1: do you think we should show a dialog on upgrade asking for confirmation? or just go ahead and replace fglrx with ati (for r300)? given that the r300 are usually well supported by the free driver
<superm1> mvo, i was gonna think just replacing it (and removing the xorg-driver-fglrx package of course) since r300 is so well supported by the free driver
<superm1> mvo, silly answer is because that's what it was called in the source package and it was easy to install with the same name
<mvo> superm1: thanks 
<mvo> superm1: I have a patch ready I think (but no HW to test if it really works)
<superm1> mvo, well my own personal home laptop is r300 and not upgraded yet...
<superm1> so I can test it if you give me some direction how to make sure it would go
<mvo> superm1: oh, cool. you will not have to do a full upgrade, just enough so that the detection code kciks in :)
<mvo> currently I recycled some strings in http://paste.ubuntu.com/64289/ - but the text is *bad*
<superm1> mvo, okay so if I see a string resembling that I know it kicked in
<mvo> superm1: ok, pleae download http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/test/intrepid-0.93.33.tar.gz and unpack into some tmp directory like /tmp/foo , and run "sudo ./dist-upgrade" from there
<mvo> then it should ask you if fglrx should go 
<mvo> it will only work when fglrx is actually used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<superm1> oh it's going to have to wait a few hours until later i realize.  I don't have fglrx currently enabled (r300 support is nice :)) so i'll have to get to it interactively to enable it and test
<superm1> i'll get back to you later on with the results
<mvo> superm1: ok, its enough if you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf so that its there, it does not actually check if its running :)
<superm1> oh if that's the case, yeah i'll just make the change to xorg.conf and X forward to run the app
<mvo> superm1: no rush, I will probably leave soonish for bed anyway and because this is going via a SRU it will take a couple of days until it hits the archive
<mvo> but feedback is very nice, thanks a lot for your help with this!
<chrisccoulson> bryce, i got your e-mail about the hotkey troubleshooting wiki. i'll have a look at that over the next couple of days
<bryce> chrisccoulson: thanks, and if you can work on improving it, it'd help a lot
<chrisccoulson> i'll see what i can do. i did a build of gnome-power-manager last night with support for your non-functioning hotkey
<bryce> chrisccoulson: after you've had time time to add your thoughts, then I can shop it around to some other folks (e.g. hal and pm-utils) and try to get their contributions
<chrisccoulson> i've uploaded it to my PPA if you want to try it out
<bryce> ok cool, link me
<chrisccoulson> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/+archive
<superm1> mvo, well w/ fglrx in xorg.conf it made it to the stage that it's fetching packages
<superm1> mvo, so should  that message have already come up?
<mvo> superm1: yes, it should be there before the final confirmation dialog (the one with 2000 packages are going to be upgraded etc)
<mvo> superm1: hrm, if it did not appear for you, could you please email me the output of your "lspci -n" ? mvo (at) ubuntu.com
<superm1> mvo, sure
<seb128_> bryce: what do you expect applications to do when the xserver says there is insuffisant ressources to play a video?
<bryce> seb128_: probably behave similarly as if the system was out of disk space or out of RAM
<seb128_> bryce: and how much resources are required to play a video nowadays? go tell users than they videocard is not able to play a video
<seb128_> bryce: I think they would laugh in our face if the player was displaying "your videocard is not able to play a video"
<bryce> seb128_: well what are you suggesting?
<seb128_> that seems an xorg issue to me
<bryce> seb128_: and as you'll note, I marked it as such, and linked to the upstream bug #
<seb128_> you are really saying that modern graphic cards resources are too limited to play a video on some configs?
<seb128_> will, I just don't think that's an application issue
<seb128_> what is using the video ressources in a standard ubuntu installation?
<bryce> seb128_: so you think crashing in this case is an acceptable application behavior?
<seb128_> can we ask them to close some softwares? does it depends of what is on screen?
<seb128_> no, but I don't think displaying a "you don't have enough resources to play a video" is going to be much better
<seb128_> what could the message suggest them to do to solve the issue?
<ScottK> "Go buy a better video card"
<ScottK> ;-)
<bryce> seb128_: well it looks like using compiz + XAA + Totem is a bad combination.  Turning off Compiz, or switching to EXA sounds like it'd solve it
<seb128_> they are not using xaa I think, or is that the default?
<bryce> at least for -ati.  For the Me-Too'er with -intel, he probably has some other issue
<seb128_> ok
<bryce> for -ati it is still the default, since there are potential corruption issues still when EXA is used.  I am investigating switching to EXA by default for Jaunty
<seb128_> cool
<bryce> for -intel, EXA is the default, but some people still use XAA for whatever reason
<seb128_> is there any tools which give the resource usage?
<seb128_> ie how much is available and what is using what?
<bryce> I think so, hang on
<bryce> <bryce> heya, I'm wondering if we should look at changing from XAA to EXA in Jaunty.  Do you have some advice there?
<bryce>  from bug reporters who have tried EXA with -ati so far there are still some issues, however others report that by switching it solved even worse issues.  But I'd like to get your thoughts.
<bryce> <agd5f> yeah, I'd say definitely.
<bryce>  we'll probably make EXA the default in the driver once the EXA glyph cache stuff gets into distros
<seb128_> good to know
<bryce> seb128_: xrestop can be used to display resource usage
<seb128_> bryce: thanks
<bryce> seb128_:  xrestop -b | grep -A 15 totem  may be of use
<bryce> (from the xrestop man page)
#ubuntu-x 2008-10-30
<tjaalton> huh, weird.. installed nvidia-glx-177 and it pulled the -rt headers and nothing else
<tjaalton> although nvidia-177-kernel-source depends on linux-headers-generic | linux-headers
<tseliot> tjaalton: did you have the linux-headers-generic installed?
<tjaalton> tseliot: no
<tjaalton> that's what it should've installed
<tseliot> it might have been linux-headers
<tseliot> that's the only package which can pull the rt headers
<tjaalton> right, I was trying to point out that apt should have pulled -headers-generic instead of -rt :)
<tseliot> could it be that linux-headers-generic had dependency problems and couldn't be installed?
<tjaalton> I could install it manually
 * tseliot would like to have something more reliable than depending on linux-headers
<tseliot> making linux-image depend on its headers would solve this problem but it would also tick off some users
<tjaalton> yep
<tseliot> tjaalton: did you install the driver from Jockey?
<tjaalton> tseliot: no, apt-get
<tseliot> aah
<tseliot> maybe we should talk about this with the kernel team at the UDS, they might have some ideas
<tjaalton> it's just apt doing tricks
<tjaalton> and I'm not coming to UDS
<tjaalton> at least it's very unlikely now
<tseliot> why? (if you don't mind me asking)
<tseliot> is it because of sponsorship?
<tjaalton> missed the deadline because I thought my boss would send me there like before (and I had to cancel the sponsorship then)
<tjaalton> I've been waiting for a yes/no for a month now
<tseliot> can't you talk to jcastro?
<tjaalton> hm, I could
<tseliot> I think he's the right person to ask
<tjaalton> yep, done
<tseliot> good, let me know how it goes
<tseliot> bryce, mvo: this quick fix solves bug 287062: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~albertomilone/gnome-control-center/randr-virtual/revision/32
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287062 in gnome-control-center "Screen resolution capplet unnecesarily tries to set virtual resolution" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287062
<mvo> superm1: thanks for your mail, please let me know when you had a chance to test the fglrx on your laptop, I think otherwise we are good for intrepid-proposed
<tseliot> federico1: I have fixed this bug in the xrandr capplet:
<tseliot> bug 287062
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287062 in gnome-control-center "Screen resolution capplet unnecesarily tries to set virtual resolution" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287062
<tseliot> with this quick hack: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~albertomilone/gnome-control-center/randr-virtual/revision/32
<tseliot> you might want to have a look at it
<tjaalton> mvo: can you see why apt chooses linux-headers-2.6.27-3-rt instead of linux-headers-generic when installing nvidia-*-kernel-source
<tjaalton> mvo: when -k-s depends on linux-headers-generic | linux-headers
<mvo> tjaalton: that sounds odd, is this rperoduceable?
<tjaalton> mvo: yes..
<tjaalton> trivial to work around though, but still
<mvo> tjaalton: give me some minutes I will see if it happens in a chroot
<tjaalton> mvo: ubuntu-desktop recommends l-h-g, but my netboot-installation doesn't seem to pull them by default, so this should not be seen on normal installtions
<Kano> hi, did you see the 2 new legacy beta drivers
<Kano> at least 96.x has "Added preliminary support for X.Org server 1.5."
<superm1> lol.  of course the day of release
<mvo> tjaalton: it looks like it comes from dkms: Installing linux-headers-2.6.25-2-386 as dep of dkms
<mvo> (output of  apt-get install nvidia-177-kernel-source -o Debug::pkgDepCache::AUtoInstall=true)
<tseliot> Kano: yep, I'll update them ASAP
<superm1> mvo, is that necessarily how they should be resolved though?  why isn't linux-headers-generic chosen to resolve?
<tjaalton> superm1: dkms should depend on l-h-g | l-h like nvidia-k-s
<mvo> superm1: apt is not very smart when it resolves virtual packages, it just picks the first one that provides the required dependency
<tjaalton> mvo: thanks, I'll try to figure out how to install recommended packages first :)
<mvo> tjaalton: --install-recommends
<mvo> tjaalton: you can also run "sudo apt-get install --fix-policy"
<tjaalton> mvo: I mean the netboot installer
<mvo> aha
<tjaalton> there doesn't seem to be a preseed value to set
<tjaalton> I'm preseeding pkgsel/include with a _lot_ of packages :)
<superm1> tjaalton, mvo but i mean because both nvidia-k-s and dkms are having the dependency, but nvidia-k-s has the harder dependency, shouldn't it resolve it nicer?
<tjaalton> superm1: maybe so, but doesn't :)
<tjaalton> phew, 546 new packages to install with --fix-policy
<federico1> tseliot: hmm, so is check_required_...() returning a bigger size than needed if you have mirrored screens?
<tseliot> federico1: yes and I suspect that their ->x ->y are not set to 0 if clone mode is selected
<tseliot> therefore mine is a quick and dirty hack which works without introducing new regressions
<tseliot> eventually we may want to fix the actual problem though
<tseliot> what do you think?
<tseliot> superm1: what do you suggest that I do?
<mvo> superm1: the algorithm is pretty simple, it resolves what it find, so if dkms is first and nvidia is later it resolves dkms first
<mvo> not smart, but simple
<superm1> tseliot, about what?
<tseliot> superm1: about nvidia-k-s, dkms and linux-headers
<superm1> mvo, why is this suddenly popping up as an issues then?  shouldn't everyone that installs with jockey run into it then?
<mvo> superm1: I think on most system linux-headers-generic is already installed, so its a non-issue
<superm1> ah
<tseliot> superm1: it used to happen to users of kernel flavours other than -generic (even with jockey)
<mvo> superm1: so only people with netboot installs or pbuilder chroots see it
<superm1> mvo, tseliot i think it's a small enough case then that we don't need to rush and say hurry up SRU a fix etc
<superm1> but an SRU to dkms would probably be a good idea then
<tjaalton> superm1: right, but fix it for jaunty :)
<superm1> yeah
<federico1> tseliot: I'd rather have the real fix in the code in SVN :)
<tjaalton> SRU is fine, we don't use intrepid on production systems though, so no rush
<federico1> tseliot: it shouldn't be hard to do; just check if the screens are mirrorred, inside that function
<superm1> mvo, will you have  an update around UDS about the sticky packages idea that was brought up before, where it's at?
<tseliot> superm1: I would like to make sure that Jockey installs the right headers for Jaunty too
<federico1> tseliot: I think ssp fixed the "zero offsets" problem at some point, or maybe it was something related
<tseliot> federico1: do you mean the sanitize function? If yes, no it doesn't fix this
<federico1> tseliot: by the way, did you start the process to get a gnome svn account (or do you have one)?
<mvo> superm1: I guess its something we need to talk about yes, its nowhere right now, its a challenge to implement and has some bits that needs thinking. but its clear that some sort of new dependencies seems to be required
<tseliot> federico1: no, how do I do that?
<superm1> mvo, okay, well i'm sure we'll have some discussion that will relate to all this driver installation stuff again and it would be best to bring back up and think about those bits then
<federico1> tseliot: ah, ok - please read http://live.gnome.org/NewAccounts and follow the instructions.  You can put me as the person who vouches for your awesomeness :)
<tseliot> federico1: ok, thanks, I'll do it :-)
<tseliot> federico1: it says: Vouchers   For GNOME SVN and the ability to install new modules,  please select who can vouch for you: 
<tseliot> but then I can only select the gnome module
<tseliot> shall I write your name in the Comments field?
<tseliot> federico1: here: https://mango.gnome.org/new_account.php
<federico1> tseliot: oh, hmm, I guess it is based on module maintainers now
<tseliot> federico1: does my snapshot look good to you?
<federico1> tseliot: yeah, the image you sent should be fine... put in a little more detail in the comments about what you are doing
<tseliot> ok
<tseliot> federico1: something like this? http://pastebin.com/d518361e1
<federico1> tseliot: perfect
<tseliot> federico1: ok, done
<bryce> tseliot: rev #32 looks good to me
<tseliot> bryce: great
<tseliot> mvo: how about merge from my branch? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~albertomilone/gnome-control-center/randr-virtual/revision/32
<tseliot> s/merge/merging/
<mvo> tseliot: is this for intrepid-prooposed?
<mvo> or jaunty?
<mvo> tseliot: I assume -proposed, I'm happy to sposnor it
<bryce> mvo, yeah would be for intrepid-proposed
<mvo> bryce, tseliot: please add TEST CASE as described in the StableReleaseUpdates wiki page to the report. I merge and sponsor now
<bryce> I can do that
<bryce> (the user essentially gave it in the description, but I'll clean it up)
<mvo> yeah, the descriptions looks very good
<mvo> it needs to be a) how to reproduce the problem b) how to verify the fix
<tseliot> bryce: thanks
<tseliot> mvo: we can use this report: bug 287062
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287062 in gnome-control-center "Screen resolution capplet unnecesarily tries to set virtual resolution" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287062
<mvo> woah, archive.ubuntu.com is not answering at all currently
<mvo> tseliot: ok
<bryce> mvo, okay done
<tseliot> good
 * tseliot > dinner
<bdmurray> bryce: should bug 176061 really be a duplicate?  It looks like you were working on it at one point.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 176061 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "System do not respond properly after rotate the screen (Weybridge) (dup-of: 132065)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176061
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 132065 in mesa "screen stops refreshing after rotate when running compiz fusion" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132065
<bryce> bdmurray: sorry was on conf call with amd.  lemme look
<bdmurray> bryce: thanks, no hurry
<bryce> bdmurray: looks like the same bug to me (issue only occurs with compiz loaded), but do you have a reason to suspect them as separate bugs?
<bdmurray> bryce: no, you had marked one as in progress so I was wondering if that should carry over.  also they point to different upstream bugs
<bryce> bdmurray: it looks like the upstream link for the duped bug is incorrect; it describes a performance issue when rotated, with compiz turned off
<bryce> I don't remember why I set it to In Progress, but it's not something I'm working on currently.
<bdmurray> alright, thanks for looking at it
<bdmurray> its independent of the video driver correct?
<bryce> well, it sounds like it's a bug in mesa
<bryce> but mesa is composed of a lot of driver-specific code
<bryce> but from looking at the bug, it does sound like it's a generic mesa problem that presumably affects more than just -intel
<bryce> tseliot, tjaalton, mvo, superm1:  I had a productive discussion with AMD about upstreaming fglrx bugs, and I think we'll be able to tighten up the process.
<bryce> going forward, they'll work on getting more definitive answers (even if it's Won't Fix) on bugs we send to them.  They'll take 5 per 2 weeks.
<bryce> here's a page to document how to mark fglrx bugs to upstream, and how we'll track upstream's response:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Upstreaming
<bryce> tseliot, tjaalton, mvo, superm1:  So if you find bugs that need to go to AMD, please follow that procedure, and I'll make sure to mention the ones marked to AMD during my calls with them.
<tseliot> bryce: it's great news. Much better than telling users to file a bug report in AMD's bugzilla
 * tseliot wishes that something similar could be available for NVIDIA too...
<tjaalton> bryce: ok, nice to know
<wgrant> It's good to know that we have useful communication channels with them
<bryce> added some links to some handy queries of the bugs - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Upstreaming
<tseliot> bryce: what do you think about these screenshots? http://www.dummies.com/WileyCDA/DummiesArticle/Mac-OS-X-Tiger-Timesaver-Using-Multiple-Displays.id-3130.html
<bryce> ah I see where the gui concept came from
<tseliot> hehe right
<bryce> having the graphical display on a separate tab from the widgets is probably a good idea - that's one way to squeeze the dialog into a tighter space
<tseliot> and (in the future) we could have more than 2-3 displays to show there
<bryce> tseliot: I like it a bit more than our tool, however some of the widgets are not clear to me what they do
<bryce> right
<tseliot> I have found this page: http://movielibrary.lynda.com/html/modPage.asp?ID=593&cid=593
<tseliot> if you click where it says "Configuring your display with the Displays system preference"
<tseliot> you will see a nice video of the panel in action
<tseliot> I think there are some good ideas which we might reuse
<bryce> yeah, I like the toolbar layout thingee; iirc we got a bug about that
<bryce> the color management would also be pretty sweet
<wgrant> Apart from that couple of additional features, that UI is awful.
<tseliot> wgrant: why?
<wgrant> tseliot: Why do I have to switch to some other tab to configure the layout of my monitors if I want to change the res as well?
<tseliot> most users won't have to switch tab
<wgrant> Why not?
<tseliot> since they have 1 monitor or since the main monitor is selected by default
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Apart from needing a bit of prettification, I think gnome-display-properties is very good.
<tseliot> yes, but 1) I'm not talking about gnome-display-properties and 2) I would like to have something more future-proof (try to manage more than 3 displays in that dialog)
<tseliot> and there are other properties we have access to
<tseliot> that are not in the mac ui either
<wgrant> Such as?
<wgrant> Hmm, I guess panel fitting and TV format might be useful.
<wgrant> But I can't think of much else.
<tseliot> I've got a list somewhere (I got it from the output of my library)
 * tseliot looks in his laptop
<wgrant> I see that XRandR 1.3 is getting better property support.
<tseliot> yep
<tseliot> panel_fitting, backlight_control, gamma and (for TVs) bottom, right, top, left, tv_format
<wgrant> Ah, good point.
<tseliot> putting all this stuff in a usable UI might not be easy though ;)
<wgrant> Shouldn't backlight_control not be fiddled with by users?
<tseliot> I haven't seen what values these properties support yet
<tseliot> therefore I wouldn't know
<wgrant> 	BACKLIGHT_CONTROL: combination
<wgrant> 		supported: native       legacy       combination  kernel      
<wgrant> That looks fairly hostile and irrelevant to users.
<tseliot> right
<tseliot> panel fitting and tv controls can be useful though
<wgrant> Definitely.
<wgrant> I wasn't aware that panel fitting was controllable from outside the BIOS until I saw the property while debugging my backlight.
<tseliot> I'm afraid we can do it only with drivers which support randr 1.2
<wgrant> Of course.
<tseliot> the good thing about the mac ui is that when for example 1.2 is not supported you simply don't show the "arrangement" tab
<tseliot> currently we show a screen with an "Unknown" label
<tseliot> ok, a small detail
<tseliot> s/small/irrelevant/
<tseliot> ;)
<wgrant> Is nvidia going to get moving on 1.2 at any point?
<tseliot> I wish I knew...
<tseliot> I doubt it will remain the only driver which doesn't support 1.2
<tseliot> maybe when randr supports multiple GPUs
 * wgrant -> uni
<tseliot> bye
#ubuntu-x 2008-10-31
<bryce> superm1: see my comment to 214840 - does that look okay?  If so, I'll do that on all 2.6.22 and 2.6.24 fglrx bugs
<superm1> bryce, yeah that should leave people with a warm fuzzy feeling too
<superm1> sounds good
<superm1> well maybe not fuzzy, but at least warm
<bryce> ok, that hit about 70 bugs
<wgrant> bryce: Wow, you got -synaptics down to 40 bugs. Nicely done.
<bryce> wgrant: unfortunately it was a script error
<bryce> closed all Incomplete bugs, not just ones that were >60 days
<bryce> silly python.
<wgrant> bryce: It left some untouched...
<wgrant> And those that were closed had been incomplete for a while. And the reporter can always reopen them.
<bryce> wgrant: ok, I'm just spot checking and definitely have found some errors
<wgrant> I love some users.
<wgrant> user: "Ubuntu 8.10 should focus on making input devices work."
<wgrant> dev: "Well then, please try your touchpad in Intrepid"
<wgrant> user: "I think you should fix it in Ubuntu 8.04"
<wgrant> Well, thanks.
<wgrant> Don't actually bother to confirm that it's at all fixed.
<wgrant> That would be too easy.
<bryce> heh
<bryce> my favorites are, "This is a complete showstopper.  It is unacceptable that <blah blah>."
<wgrant> I'M GOING BACK TO WINDOWS!
<bryce> :-D
<bryce> heh, a lot of these it appears I set to Incomplete on the 10th, so 20 days to respond isn't _too_ bad.  I think I can leave a lot of these expired, and hand wave something about it being release day, so I meant to do that.  no really
<wgrant> Heh.
<bryce> ironically, I'd deliberately put a "dry run" option into these scripts, but I was literally in a hurry to get to a release party and rushed the script changes.  
<wgrant> You have release parties in your part of the world? :(
<bryce> well, really just dinner with co-workers who are here in portland
<wgrant> Hmm, I hope there's some provision in XI properties to reset some property to the default.
<wgrant> Ah. Even so...
 * wgrant might seek out GNOMEish people today.
<wgrant> I need to see if I can get that g-s-d SRU approved.
<bryce> bug 184027 - heh, I'm not the only one with out of control scripts this evening
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 184027 in mesa "glxinfo crashed with SIGSEGV in viaXMesaWindowMoved()" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184027
<wgrant> I wonder if we need a tag for bugs that should be looked at for the input config utility.
<bryce> how do you mean?
<wgrant> There are lots of bugs which complain about missing options for Synaptics touchpads and other input devices.
<wgrant> They should all be able to be seen together somewhere, I think.
<bryce> ah, gotcha, yeah good idea
<bryce> ok whew, the vast bulk of these were expired appropriately
<wgrant> Excellent.
<wgrant> I wonder what will die if I throw -synaptics master into my PPA.
<tjaalton> morning
<wgrant> Morning tjaalton.
<tjaalton> wow, bug count down to ~1900 from 2150+
<wgrant> In X?
<tjaalton> yep
<bryce> \o/
<bryce> tjaalton: yeah my expire script lost its mind and closed pretty much all the Incomplete bugs
<tjaalton> bryce: aww, keep it that way :)
<bryce> :-)
<bryce> actually the vast bulk of these had been sitting as New, and I had a script request more info on the 10th, and there's been no response
<bryce> so 20 days ought to be enough time to justify expiring them
<tjaalton> yep
<bryce> plus it's Release Day.  :-)
<tjaalton> "nothing we can do about it - neext!"
<bryce> yep, 1900 bugs is still plenty for us
<wgrant> What is the distribution across the various packages?
<tjaalton> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+packagebugs
<wgrant> Oh, your instance of that page might actually be usable.
<wgrant> My other teams that could make use of that have hundreds of packages with no bugs, so it's entirely useless.
<tjaalton> xorg needs cleaning, since it's what people use when filing/triaging bugs
<tjaalton> heh
<tjaalton> probably some of the input drivers will be dropped when upstream does the same
<bryce> wgrant: yeah we actually use that page as our listing of packages we support.  My scripts screenscrape that page to get the list of packages to process
<bryce> when we drop the l-r-m's we'll be able to cut out a lot of irrelevant bugs too
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> Most of -synaptics are being sent to Incomplete now.
<bryce> heh, I triaged bug 261197 so quick, I asked for info the day before it was filed ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261197 in xorg "my screen brightness decreases with ubuntu 8.4" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261197
<wgrant> Stupid slow Internets!
<wgrant> Did you have a bogus date header on it?
<wgrant> Ah, not, just two months later.
<wgrant> But LP has a habit of trusting nasty bogus Date mail headers, making things confusing.
<tjaalton> ok, bug 267241 is real, getting multiple dupes too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267241 in xorg-server "[intrepid] X11: no device detected" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267241
<tjaalton> the xserver can't decide which device to use
<bryce> heh
<bryce> Hi hamsterzombie-deactivatedaccount,
<bryce> ...
<tjaalton> hehe
<bryce> wgrant: wow you've been busy
<wgrant> bryce: Have I?
<bryce> with the Incompletes
<wgrant> Ah, yes... there's too many changes to not do that, I'm afraid.
<bryce> yep
<wgrant> And I might get all the people with speed issues to try master, as that is completely different.
 * wgrant blinks.
<wgrant> 'Invalid whois information' phishing.
<wgrant> Nice.
<tjaalton> oh great, the problem with multiple devices seems to be 64bit specific
<wgrant> More!?
<wgrant> X does have more than its fair share of 64-bit unsafeness.
<tjaalton> this is with multiple graphics devices
<tjaalton> compare these logs for instance: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17352098/xorg.log http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18858927/XorgLog.txt
<tjaalton> the part where it lists the PCI devices
<tjaalton> on 64bit you have "(!!) More than one possible primary device found
<tjaalton> "
<tjaalton> on x86 it picks the first
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<wgrant> Oh look, a GNOME person.
<wgrant> seb128: Hi.
<seb128> hey wgrant
<wgrant> seb128: You are lord of gnome-settings-daemon, aren't you?
<seb128> hum, I don't master the code but I do the updates and the bug triage usually
<wgrant> Right.
<seb128> why?
<wgrant> Well, bug #280148
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280148 in gnome-settings-daemon "g-s-d needs to set mouse properties when a new device appears" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280148
<wgrant> Since we moved to input hotplug in Intrepid, mouse settings don't affect hotplugged devices.
<wgrant> Which means that settings drop after suspend on some machines, or when Bluetooth devices are reattached, or even when some devices go idle (if they're particularly braindead).
<seb128> g-s-d is likely applying settings on session start only
<seb128> and not dynamically
<wgrant> I know.
<wgrant> And I have a patch to fix it.
<wgrant> http://www.qeuni.net/f/1/2008/20_mouse_devicepresencenotify.patch
<wgrant> But I wonder what the chances of getting that into Intrepid are.
<wgrant> (I plan to seek upstream approval, of course)
<seb128> would be nice to bugzilla.gnome.org it
<seb128> if it's accepted upstream I see no issue to get it sru-ed in intrepid
<wgrant> Sure, I'll do that now.
<wgrant> Great, thanks!
<seb128> np, thanks for working on that ;-)
<seb128> wgrant: bug #223170, do you think there is gtk changes required there?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223170 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Trackpad scrolling is jerky and difficult to be precise with" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223170
<wgrant> seb128: There are changes all over the stack.
<seb128> there is a gtk task open but I'm not sure if it makes sense
<wgrant> seb128: I suggest Won't Fixing it.
<seb128> ok
<wgrant> X doesn't do delta scrolling yet.
<wgrant> There was a discussion about it in July, and something might happen once axes can be annotated (XI2)
<wgrant> I think we should just wontfix it, as we're certainly not going to fix it here.
<seb128> ok
<wgrant> I suppose I should actually make the patch relevant to upstream before I submit it.
<crevette> hello
<crevette> hey it's time to update the topic :)
* wgrant changed the topic of #ubuntu-x to: Ubuntu 8.10 released! | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X
<tjaalton> hehe, bug 290249
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290249 in xorg "[intrepid] failsafe xorg asks what to do after telling it already" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290249
<tjaalton> a couple of dupes too, but the description on that one is charming
<wgrant> tjaalton: Do we have docs for setting resolutions in xorg.conf in Intrepid?
<wgrant> It's one of the big issues ATM
<wgrant> tjaalton: Haha, nice description.
<tjaalton> wgrant: the same as in hardy
<wgrant> tjaalton: Wasn't one meant to use displayconfig-gtk in Hardy?
<wgrant> I've not seen any docs recently on the wiki about it.
<tjaalton> oh
<tjaalton> there's no gui for it, that's knonw
<tjaalton> -wn
<wgrant> I know.
<wgrant> But I'd like to be able to get some docs out there.
<wgrant> As it is one of the most common questions now.
<tjaalton> so unless just setting the Modes isn't enough, it needs a Modeline as well
<wgrant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto looks like it should be the relevant page.... but that hurts.
<wgrant> That is so old it's not funny.
<tjaalton> heh, 915resolution
<wgrant> I think that page needs abolition.
<wgrant> Exactly.
<tjaalton> take it behind the shed
<wgrant> Those gconf keys also don't exist any more.
<wgrant> I'm going to chop pre-hardy bits out of it and see if anything is left over.
<tjaalton> great
<wgrant> tjaalton: I killed that page entirely, and added a new section to X/Config: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config#Adding%20undetected%20resolutions
<wgrant> How does that latter one look?
<tjaalton> wgrant: better. Maybe add something about cvt and modelines?
<wgrant> tjaalton: Sure, I'll look that up.
<tjaalton> thanks
<wgrant> I haven't had to add a modeline for years!
<tjaalton> hmm, or force the HorizSync/VertRefresh values
<tjaalton> if that doesn't help, then a Modeline should
<wgrant> OTOH, my Internet connection seems to have gone incredibly slow, so I won't be doing any more tonight.
<crevette> wgrant, it lack a word in the setion you put "gksudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<crevette> I'm correcting that
<wgrant> crevette: Blurgh, you're right.
<crevette> bah not a big problem :)
<wgrant> It should also say to reboot, probably.
<wgrant> I seem to be able to get about 20kbps inbound...
<Ng> so, on the subject of editing xorg.confs
<Ng> should a random person find themselves in need of doing so, chances are that these days they have nothing to work with
<Ng> given that X does actually construct a default one internally, and can dump it, could we maybe have it write something out to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.skeleton or so?
<Ng> then these "add modelines..." tutorials can start with "copy xorg.conf.skeleton to xorg.conf"
<tjaalton> dexconf -o foo
<tjaalton> the default installation still creates one
<Ng> huh, really?
<Ng> as xorg.conf?
<tjaalton> if they know how to delete it, they really should know how to bring it back :)
<tjaalton> yes
<Ng> is it just an empty skeleton?
 * Ng retracts above wibbling
<tjaalton> pretty much
<tjaalton> just run that command to see
<Ng> yeah, that's fine :)
 * Ng whistles and goes back to not wasting peoples' time ;)
<tjaalton> hehe
<Q-FUNK> howdy
<Q-FUNK> could someone look at Bug #287462 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287462 in gnome-settings-daemon "Intrepid: left-handed mouse setting forgotten after resuming from sleep/hibernation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287462
<Q-FUNK> I had marked it as g-s-d, but it could also be caused by the new inputdev
<Q-FUNK> I wouldn't know for sure
<Q-FUNK> seb128: since you're also on the desktop team, would you know which package Bug #287462 should be assigned to?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287462 in gnome-settings-daemon "Intrepid: left-handed mouse setting forgotten after resuming from sleep/hibernation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287462
<seb128> gsd seems to be correct
<Q-FUNK> ok
<Q-FUNK> I wasn't sure.
<Q-FUNK> for all I know, the migration from x-input-kbd to the generic inputdev might have done it.
<seb128> that's similar to the bug wgrant is working on
<Q-FUNK> it's pretty much the only thing preventing me from upgrading to intrepid.
<seb128> gnome bug #558644
<ubottu> Gnome bug 558644 in plugins "Hotplugged mice not reconfigured" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=558644
<Q-FUNK> other than that, intrepid looks like a fantastic release :)
<Q-FUNK> seb128: seems to match my problem fairly closely.  I'm guessing that on the way back from sleep/hibernate, the mouse is seen as a new device all over again and then loses its settings.
<Q-FUNK> should I point my bug to that upstream?
<Q-FUNK> even thoguh it's not quite the same, they indeed seem related
<seb128> I think there is some bug about that already on launchpad, ask to wgrant
<seb128> otherwise add bug watch to this one
<Q-FUNK> wgrant: can you confirm or mark as duplicate?
<tseliot> mvo, bryce: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/19130338/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-hppa.gnome-control-center_1:2.24.0.1-0ubuntu7.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<mvo> tseliot: hppa ...
<mvo> :)
<tseliot> mvo: shall we ignore it?
<mvo> yes
<mvo> hppa is a bit of a problem currently, a lot of FTBFS
<tseliot> ah, ok
#ubuntu-x 2008-11-01
 * wgrant cries at the state of X docs on help.u.c/community.
<wgrant> Some of them reference XF86Config-4, and others reference a proprietary Intel video driver, which I don't think existed...
<superm1> psb?
<jcristau> wgrant: it did exist, some years ago, afaik
<wgrant> jcristau: Oh. Hmmm.
<jcristau> might be this: http://www.intel.com/design/intarch/swsup/graphics_drivers.htm
<wgrant> bryce: We should probably move wiki.u.c/X/Config to help.u.c/community soon.
<wgrant> I'm currently attacking help.u.c/community and removing an enormous amount of old stuff, and it'd be nice to be able to remove pages and redirect to X/Config.
<laga> so, hey guys. 
<laga> i can't use DISPLAY=:0 over a ssh session to start apps on a remote computer. is that intentional?
<laga> it worked in 8.04 and i'm not the only one with that problem
<wgrant> laga: "can't use" isn't very descriptive.
<laga> wgrant: i yelled at a friend of mine for using "doesn't work" just a few minutes ago :)
<laga> i can't connect to the X server.
<laga> eg ssh 192.18.0.137; DISPLAY=:0 xeyes -> Error: Can't open display: :0
<wgrant> There is an xserver on .137?
<wgrant> Running as your user?
<laga> yes.
<laga> this is a mythbuntu box. maybe we're doing something special. i haven't tried on vanilla ubuntu
<wgrant> Probably.
<wgrant> Because it works fine for me.
<laga> interesting. thanks.
<laga> X is using evdev by default now, right? said friend of mine had trouble getting her arrow keys to work because gnome settings didn't get updated :(
<tjaalton> laga: enable x11-forwarding on both the client and server
<laga> tjaalton: forwarding? do i need forwarding if i want to display something on the *remote* display
<tjaalton> laga: ah. don't know
<wgrant> laga: No, you don't.
<laga> i wonder if consolekit is to blame.
<wgrant> I've seen a few complaints about cursor keys getting borked, but not enough to suggest that it was broken in an upgrade of the default configuration.
 * wgrant celebrates the inclusion of his fix for bug #280148 upstream.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280148 in gnome-settings-daemon "g-s-d needs to set mouse properties when a new device appears" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280148
<laga> okay.
<superm1> laga, i can't think of anything we're explicitly doing unless its a mistake that we keyed something wrong in gdm-cdd.conf
<laga> i will investigate tonight
<Q-FUNK> wgrant: thanks for the followup on g-s-d
<Q-FUNK> wgrant: I have your PPA in my sources.list, so it will be tested as soon as the buildd has dinstall'ed it.
<Q-FUNK> ah.  it seems that it's published now
<Q-FUNK> reloading.
<Q-FUNK> wgrant: it doesn't fix it either.  the problem seems to be that my laptop's touchpad+buttons are not considered as removed/reinsterted upon restoring from sleep/hibernate.  rather, g-s-d would need to know when *it* has been resumed and then rescan all hardware.
<ScottK> bryce: Looks like we got an additional hit on Bug 290156, so it's not just the one monitor.
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/290156/+text)
#ubuntu-x 2008-11-02
<ziroday> Hi, what is the recommended way to reconfigure x now?
<wgrant> ziroday: That is a very general question...
<ziroday> wgrant: its alright I think I found most of what I needed in the topic
<ziroday> my main question is, can I still use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wgrant> Yes.
<ziroday> wgrant: great!, thanks a load!
<Q-FUNK> wgrant: howdy! did any of the logs help?
 * wgrant curses people who don't keep an IRC presence.
<MFen> anybody here good with python-apt
<MFen> i'm writing a script for system recovery - it pulls your installed package list, then groups it by Canonical, Third-Party or manual deb
<MFen> then formats it and prints it out suitable for dpkg --set-selections and manual installation
<MFen> this is the script: http://pastebin.com/m11e49548
<MFen> i've got some packages that i know for a fact were installed from a third-party apt, yet i can't find any information in their records to indicate that was the case
<MFen> thus, they are currently being listed in the output as 'manual deb' when i know they were installed with apt
<MFen> line 80 for reference.
<MFen> anyone?
<MFen> ﻿from a given package name, is there any way to tell what apt archive it came from? any API or command-line tool available?
<superm1> apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<MFen> superm1: thanks. i have one that i think is wrong, any idea how that could happen?
<superm1> if you had a third party repo turned on for a bit 
<MFen> the package is isight-firmware-tools and i installed it from a mactel ppa
<MFen> well, the repo is still turned on
<MFen> the only version it shows is /var/lib/dpkg/status
<superm1> then run an apt-get update to update your repo lists
<MFen> yeah, i just did, still says that :-/
<MFen> maybe the repo recently changed and i didn't notice
<superm1> not really discussion for #ubuntu-x however
<superm1> you're better off in #ubuntu or a similar channel
<MFen> what's the difference?
<jcristau> the difference is it's off-topic here
<superm1> this channel is for discussion of the X server and related drivers, that's a more general topic 
<MFen> oh, x server. k, thanks
#ubuntu-x 2009-10-26
<mac_v> anyone know if there is a bug regarding segfaults or X crashes with ntfs partitions , when viewing image or video files
<mac_v> ?
<mac_v> I'm facing crashes , with the karmic packages in ATI...
<hyperair> say, what libraries do i need for direct rendering to work with 32-bit programs on x64?
<jcristau> libGL.
<jcristau> and a dri driver
<hyperair> jcristau: alright, i'll go break an x86 deb out for testing then.
<tjaalton> hyperair: ia32-libs isn't enough?
<hyperair> tjaalton: wine's segfaulting.
<hyperair> 18:06:45 <stringfellow> the segfault is caused by http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23335, but you really don't want to use indirect rendering in
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 23335 in Drivers/DRI/i965 "[wine] Mesa returns invalid framebuffer status" [Normal,Assigned]
<hyperair> that.
<hyperair> i submitted a patch upstream to wine to do a null pointer check
<hyperair> but that doesn't solve the lesser problem that is not having dri
<tjaalton> ok
<hyperair> trace:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Direct rendering enabled: False
<hyperair> bah!
<hyperair> it still doesn't work.
 * hyperair scratches head
<hyperair> tjaalton: okay, it's not my fault, and it's not the fault of mismatched libraries either
<hyperair> libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64)
<hyperair> libGL error: unable to load driver: i965_dri.so
<hyperair> libGL error: driver pointer missing
 * hyperair groan
<hyperair> ia32-libs is broken.
<mtc> in karmic, I see xserver-xorg-video-radeon an ubuntu core-developers maintained package, and used by default, whereas xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd is community maintained
<mtc> my understanding is that the radeonhd driver will be a better the better driver for the modern AMD-ATI graphic cards (R500 / R600)
<mtc> any insights why radeonhd was not chosen to be used by default?  seems a shame not to use a driver with the advanced features, especially as new users are immediately prompted to use the binary-only fglrx at their first login.
<tjaalton> mtc: -radeon supports more cnips
<tjaalton> chips
<tjaalton> older ones too
<mtc> sure that is true, but there are many other xorg drivers that support only a few cards
<tjaalton> and it's maintained by ati, and -radeonhd is mainly a suse project
<mtc> shoot, when was the last time you saw a 3dfx Voodoo graphics card, and that is a ubuntu developer maintained xorg driver package
<tjaalton> why is that relevant?
<mtc> you had said the -radeonhd was more card specific than the -radeon driver
<tjaalton> and?
<tjaalton> r3xx isn't uncommon
<mvo> mtc: there is a wiki page at xorg  http://wiki.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature that shows the support for the chips side-by-side
<mvo> (RHD is the column for the radeonhd)
<mtc> am pointing out that there are other drivers that are specific, which are still ubuntu developer maintained, and the voodoo are less common than the radeon R500 and R600 chipsets
<mvo> that indicates that -ati covers the same HW as -radeonhd, sometimes even more complete
<tjaalton> mtc: I already explained why -ati/radeon is the chosen one
<mtc> mvo - interesting - I had not looked at that feature chart in a while, indeed the -radeon driver appears more complete
<mvo> mtc: -ati did a big leap forward whenthe atombios docs got released IIRC 
<tjaalton> there are too many drivers anyway, no point in following one that's more or less created for political reason
<tjaalton> +s
 * mvo should point out that he is not a expert in this area though
<mtc> my understanding is the -radeon driver would not have the R500 / R600 chipset features, but that feature chart seems to indicate otherwise
<tjaalton> but it's there for people to use if they like
<tjaalton> like I said
<tjaalton> it supports all the chips that are released
<tjaalton> at least in git
<mtc> well, nice to see the radeon drivers better supported in karmic... thanks for your thoughts on the subject of radeonhd
<mtc> looks like there is an issue with DRI however - the Xorg log shows an error due to /usr/lib/dri/r600_dri.so file being missing
<tjaalton> the newer ones don't have accelerated 3d-support yet
<tjaalton> meaning r6xx ->
<mtc> tjaalton: where do those dri libraries come from?  who can I expect to see a release of r600_dri.so ?
<mtc> tjaalton: nevermind, found more information at freedesktop.org
<tseliot> I disabled the r600 3d driver because it wasn't mature enough and it required a kernel patch which didn't make it on time. It should be ok in Lucid
<mtc> thanks for your insights
<jbarnes> wow karmic shuts down fast
<jbarnes> so nice
<bryce__> jbarnes, :-)
<tormod> yeah I am not at all impressed by boot speed (I have a "normal" HD") but the shutdown kicks ass
<tormod> almost like MacOS9 :)
<tormod> albert23, your -intel crash fix (good job!) is now in jaunty xorg-edgers
<albert23> tormod: I thought jaunty didn't have the crash?
<tormod> albert23, I think I saw some jaunty reports, I was hoping it was this :)
<albert23> tormod: it was straight 2.9.0 in jaunty before?
<tormod> albert23, no it was the karmic one backported, so straight + one patch
<tormod> albert23, I got some reports in private email on -intel crashing since a recent mesa update
<albert23> Yeah, the mesa crash I have seen
<albert23> tormod: I thought the crash was introduced in "uxa: Refactor create Picture for pixman format"
<tormod> and there was someone on phoronix with a crash also
<tormod> I told them to file bugs, I didn't look into it
 * albert23 still thinks that crash was not in 2.9.0 Karmic is safe :-)
#ubuntu-x 2009-10-27
<hyperair> anyone here i can talk to about mesa's build system and 64-bit issues?
<hyperair> bryce_: ping
<jcristau> talking about mesa's build system. hah.
<hyperair> heh yes i am =p
<hyperair> it's miserable and annoying by the way
<tormod> hyperair: I think you already talked a lot about it in #ubuntu-devel, maybe you can file a bug and sum up what is needed?
<hyperair> tormod: actually i think i'll use an existing bug.
<tormod> even better
<hyperair> but yeah i'll sum it up with a debdiff as well soon
<tormod> even better yet :)
<apw> tseliot, this dell 10v touchpad detect does not seem to take every time you boot, more like 4 out of 5
<hyperair> and an upstream patch.
<tseliot> apw: what do you mean? And can I see a log?
<tormod> hyperair: then it can't get better :)
<hyperair> heh =)
<hyperair> i should have looked at this earlier though =\
<apw> tseliot, all i know is that sometimes i boot the boundary and 90pixel or less thing don't get applied ... i can apply them by hand successfully
<apw> tseliot, i am not the only one seeing the same 
<tseliot> apw: maybe Hal fails to apply your settings?
<apw> tseliot, perhaps ... /me knows nothing :)
<apw> i report it to you having watched scott beat the crap out of his machine for it :)
<tseliot> hehe
<tseliot> apw: maybe try reinstalling the synaptics package? It could be that the fdi cache was corrupted
<tseliot> oh and reboot, just to be sure
<apw> tseliot, its random when it does it, ie not all the boots
<tormod> apw, blame upstart ;)
<apw> he'll love you for that
<tseliot> apw: it sound like a Hal bug. You might want to ask pitti about this
<tseliot> hehe
<apw> tseliot, thanks
<tseliot> thanks for reporting the problem
 * hyperair notes that mesa has some real huge lintian issues
<jcristau> namely?
<hyperair> jcristau: you should have asked faster, i lost my logs already =.=
<hyperair> lemme re-lintian it
<jcristau> it should have a couple warnings, but nothing "huge"
<hyperair> http://pastebin.com/f3aff1fde
<hyperair> lots of nice Es
<jcristau> that's fine
<jcristau> it's not lots of Es, it's one E
<hyperair> eh?
<hyperair> i'm quite sure i saw more than one
<hyperair> oh well
<jcristau> it's the same, once for each lib
 * hyperair thinks dpkg/apt should gain some real multiarch support
 * hyperair pulls out hair after the third compilation of mesa that failed to do what was needed
<hyperair> good lord. there has to be a reason why mesa's debian/rules is so bloody cluttered.
<jcristau> what the hell are you trying to do?
<hyperair> oh i was trying to pass an environment variable into make
<hyperair> first i exported, then i realized make doesn't honour exported variables =.=
<hyperair> first compilation.
<hyperair> so i passed it into one of the $(MAKE)s, but got the wrong one instead
<hyperair> install instead of build
 * hyperair facepalms
<hyperair> so after loads of digging, i finally found the build one
 * hyperair gapes at lzma's memory usage
<hyperair> 400M to compress a deb. woo
<bryce_> tjaalton, I went ahead and posted about the scheduling conflicts we've had with X in ubuntu to xorg-devel@
<bryce_> tjaalton, so far looks like I'm being ignored as usual ;-)
<tjaalton> bryce_: yeah I noticed.. we'll see if someone responds :)
<micahg> are there any known issues with GTK apps and nvidia drivers in karmic?
<micahg> hi seb128
<seb128> hey micahg
<micahg> seb128: do you know anything about GTK problems in karmic with nvidia chipsets?
<seb128> no
<micahg> or rather the proprietary drivers?
<micahg> oh
<seb128> what sort of issue do you get?
<micahg> well, people keep reporting sefaults and crashes with our firefox in karmic
<micahg> but the mozilla version seems to work fine
<micahg> that's why I was wondering if our GTK apps are having issues
<seb128> our gtk has no distro change
<seb128> and I don't think mozilla has a gtk copy
<seb128> could be some cairo changes though
<seb128> do you have a bug example?
<micahg> i'll have to find one
<seb128> upstream mozilla has a cairo copy I think
<seb128> we use the system one in ubuntu, so they might have changed their copy to fix issues
<seb128> not sure though, asac would be a better person to ping about that
<micahg> bug 457594
<ubottu> Bug 457594 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/457594 is private
<seb128> micahg, the stracktrace on this bug is not really useful
<seb128> the other bug mentioned is a crash due to flash though
<micahg> bug 452856
<ubottu> Bug 452856 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/452856 is private
<kervel> hi, i'm running ubuntu-x-swat on karmic and i'm running into http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=24734
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 24734 in Drivers/DRI/i915 "Changes in Mesa prevent Gnome desktop (with Compiz) from starting normaly" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<kervel> i wonder if the guys running the ppa know it is broken and needs update
<Duke`> tormod is following the bug
<Duke`> erf.
<tormod> it is fixed in the PPA already, for Jaunty
<tormod> x-updates for karmic will be fixed in a few hours
<tormod> erf
 * hyperair wonders if cross-compiling 32-bit mesa on 64-bit arches is a good idea -- as in have lib32mesa* rather than bundling everything in a huge ia32-libs package
<seb128> micahg, those bugs seem to indicate xulrunner issues
<seb128> the stacktraces are not really useful though
<micahg> ok, I'll chat with asac about it then
<micahg> I was just wondering if anyone knew of any major issue
<micahg> *issues
<micahg> I still have to go through all the bugs and see if there are any commonalities
<bryce_> wow, #xorg-devel is thick with ubu-hate.
<tjaalton> bryce_: the cloud reference? nothing ubu-related except in the first comment, I think
<bryce_> tjaalton, there was also some stuff about gdm/upstart last night
<tjaalton> seems like aaronp has issues with karmic :)
<tjaalton> not being able to start gdm if you come from the recovery shell is a bug though
<bryce_> tjaalton, could you check that there's an appropriate bug filed about that against gdm?
<bryce_> I targeted+milestoned the gdm/upstart blinking issue
<tjaalton> it is filed already
<tjaalton> I'll check which one it was
<bryce_> might be worth milestoning too
<tjaalton> triaged too.. the upstart job "checks kernel command-line for inhibitors"
<tjaalton> and that's a bit silly
<tjaalton> bug 436936
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436936 in kdebase-workspace "gdm upstart job checks /proc/cmdline for single user mode, won't dtrt on post-boot runlevel change" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436936
<tjaalton> would karmic-updates be the correct milestone?
<bryce_> yep
<tjaalton> done
<bryce_> excellent
#ubuntu-x 2009-10-28
<crashsystems> I've found that I think could be a bug in X. Would anyone mind checking it out? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/462765
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462765 in xorg "[karmic] Detaching secondary monitor causes very slow X performance" [Undecided,New]
<mdeslaur> could bug #426582 and bug #429295 be dupes?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426582 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "(EXA and 32MB) certain windows drawn garbled when XAA is used" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426582
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429295 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "OSD showing corruption on ATI graphics" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429295
<tormod> mdeslaur, yes they are, but they both have so many duplicates... greasemonkey/etc anyone?
#ubuntu-x 2009-10-29
<seb128> there is a lot of "xcb_io.c:378: _XAllocID: Assertion `ret != inval_id' failed." crashers in launchpad
<seb128> I've reassigned a bunch of those to libx11 since that seems to happen to random softwares
<seb128> let me know if that's wrong though or if they should be duplicated
<jcristau> seb128: could be fixed by http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/lib/libXext/commit/?id=956fd30e1046e5779ac0b6c07ec4f0e87250869a
<seb128> jcristau, thanks
<jcristau> are the apps where this was reported multi threaded?
<seb128> no
<seb128> or not all
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libx11/+bugs
<seb128> there is likely zenity or xcompmgr 
<seb128> likely -> like
<jcristau> then it'd be worth reporting those upstream
<seb128> do you have an idea of what would be the right component?
<seb128> libx11?
<jcristau> yep.  and cc xcb@lists.freedesktop.org
<seb128> ok thanks
<seb128> ^ anybody from the ubuntu-x team interested in doing that?
<seb128> I can do it later otherwise...
<jcristau> bug 320150 should be fixed now fwiw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320150 in libx11 "X11 clients use blocking sockets causing large drawing times" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320150
<jcristau> the libxext patch would probably be nice to pull in an update regardless
<jcristau> meh libx11 is full of non thread-safe code
<jbarnes> what's the name of the startup services applet in karmic?
<tseliot> seb128: ^^
<tseliot> jbarnes: can we talk about some patches is private? Otherwise I'll send you an email
<seb128> there is none I think
<seb128> the g-s-t capplet is buggy and not working fine with upstart and I don't it's built in karmic
<tseliot> unless he's referring to the session manager "Startup Applications Preferences"
<seb128> that one is gnome-session-properties
<seb128> I've to go
<seb128> bbl
<jbarnes> tseliot: sure
<jbarnes> ah no upstart control in the gui then?
<jbarnes> oh well
#ubuntu-x 2009-10-30
<tormod> hyperair, I saw your new mesa flag in git. which changes are needed in the packaging? I can add it to x-updates
<hyperair> tormod: add --with-dri-searchdir=/usr/lib/dri:/usr/lib/dri$(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE) to configure
<hyperair> er wait
<hyperair> tormod: add --with-dri-searchdir=/usr/lib/dri:/usr/lib/dri/$(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE) to configure
<hyperair> i'll come up with a debdiff for mesa
<tormod> hyperair, ok will do
<hyperair> tormod: by the way, it seems that one of the patches in mesa hits on symlinks and comes up with issues when quilt popping 
<tormod> hyperair, yes if you run quilt on your git tree it fails
<hyperair> tormod: no, i'm talking about an apt-get source'd directory
<tormod> if you unpack an orig.tar.gz the links have been dereferenced
<tormod> oh still?
<hyperair> yes
<hyperair> and sorry i got the config flag wrong
<hyperair> it's --with-dri-searchpath
<tormod> hyperair, which mesa patch?
<hyperair> tormod: 35506dec6734a1ae777dc16981cb19e514f41897
<tormod> oh I see I was thinking the other way, a Ubuntu patch on git. but you have git patch on orig.tar.gz...
<tormod> that's your git patch, I don't see where it hits any symlink?
<hyperair> tormod: oh sorry. you meant the quilt issue?
<tormod> yes
<hyperair> it's the one that hits on the radeon symlinks
<hyperair> r{2,3,6}00/radeon_dma.c
<hyperair> they all point to "../radeon/radeon_dma.c"
<tormod> (I told you had seen your mesa patch in git :) )
<tormod> yes I know
<tormod> but that's fine if you're using orig.tar.gz
<hyperair> my bad. my text-to-speech converter in my brain isn't working well
<hyperair> and yes i'm using orig.tar.gz
<hyperair> the problem is when you quilt push -a to work on a patch and then quilt pop -a
<hyperair> the next debuild fails because of unrepresentable errors
<tormod> which patch was that, I can not find it (although I remember spending hours on it=
<tormod> but there are no symlinks in the unpacked orig.tar.gz right?
<hyperair> there are.
<hyperair> at least, you can't put links inside diffs, and it was already there after i apt-get source'd it
<hyperair> couldn't you just quilt remove the said files?
<hyperair> it'd be so much simpler =\
<tormod> oh yes you are right, there are links
<tormod> you talking about 109_revert-dma-reuse.patch ?
<tormod> it's gone upstream so I don't use it
<tormod> I think quilt is not symlink aware, so if you use quilt to make the patch, it adds hunks for each link + original
<tormod> but it works on the builder, so there is something I don't get
<tormod> are packages unpacked differently on the builder vs apt-get source?
<hyperair> tormod: quilt can push -a once, and pop -a once. subsequent attempts will afil.
<hyperair> fail*
<hyperair> since it only pushes all the way once for building, it works fine
<hyperair> also, quilt tracks each change by file.
<hyperair> i.e. only if you've quilt add-ed before you edited your file
<hyperair> symlinks shouldn't make a difference unless you quilt add-ed your symlink, (which is what appears to have gone wrong here)
<hyperair> tormod: i'd like to get this fix into karmic as a SRU. i'd put karmic-proposed in the changelog, right?
<tormod> yes
<jcristau> wgrant: re your question earlier on #u-devel, the debian archive already started accepting v3 source packages
<wgrant> jcristau: I know. Just wondering when it will actually be allowed.
<jcristau> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-changes/2009/10/msg02608.html
<jcristau> so, now.
<wgrant> jcristau: ... fuck.
#ubuntu-x 2009-10-31
<hyperair> hmm strange. after yesterday's upgrade, compiz dies with floating point exception
<hyperair> O_o
<hyperair> [ 2165.510504] compiz.real[18778] trap divide error ip:7f73b40fbc2f sp:7fff322625f8 error:0 in i965_dri.so[7f73b40b7000+2be000]
<hyperair> oho it's fixed1
<Duke`> fixed in xorg-edgers or just mesa git for the moment?
<hyperair> Duke`: xorg-edgers
<hyperair> it broke last nigh
<hyperair> t
<Duke`> well, yesterday morning after an upgrade I got my compiz broken, I don't know if it's exactly the same bug, but currently it's not fixed for me (but I'm on jaunty, maybe packages are not ready yet)
<hyperair> Duke`: Floating point exception?
<hyperair> Duke`: downgrade libgl1-mesa-dri and everything that goes with it
<Duke`> well I did not have time to look at it more precisely, so I just reverted for the moment
<hyperair> until the fix is up, that is
<Duke`> yes
<hyperair> ah
<Duke`> that's what I did
<hyperair> use karmic ;-)
<hyperair> it's out already
<Duke`> it's planned for this WE :)
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> it is weekend already
<hyperair> here at least
<Duke`> yeah, but I have until sunday evening! :D
<hyperair> heh
<Duke`> I have another mesa bug to track down
<Duke`> I may first do that before upgrade
<Duke`> just a git-bisect... or maybe it's already in bugzilla
<hyperair> heh i see
<hyperair> have fun =)
<Duke`> :)
<Duke`> I already have the test case, it should be easy
<Duke`_> git bisect really rules
<webbb82> i found ubuntu x in ubuntu tweek what is it for?
<hyperair> PPA?
#ubuntu-x 2009-11-01
 * hyperair should file a bug that Xorg sucks with rapidly changing window titles
<hyperair> stuff like firefox's downthemall plugin which insists on putting the total speed on the window title and changing it every second causes X's cpu usage to go up to ~30%
#ubuntu-x 2010-11-01
<knittl> good morning
<knittl> jockey-gtk says »a different version of this driver is in use«
<knittl> what does that tell me?
<hifi> bug 635362, is there a resolution for the problem?
<ubot4> hifi: Bug 635362 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/635362 is private
<knittl> jockey-gtk says »a different version of this driver is in use« – what does it mean?
<knittl> hm. just for the fun of it i tried to install nvidia-173 via jockey
<knittl> worked without an error
<knittl> trying to restart now
<knittl> hm. my theme crashed
<knittl> but the pc bootet fine
<knittl> nvidia-current fails when installed through jockey, nvidia-173 works with jockey
<knittl> nvidia-current works when installed through command line (apttget)
<knittl> bjsnider: tseliot: ping
<tseliot> knittl: what's up?
<knittl> remember my jockey issue?
<knittl> it fails with an error, but the driver is still installed (simply no xorg.conf written)
<knittl> using apt-get to install it works wonderfully
<knittl> today i tried to install nvidia-173 instead of nvidia-current
<knittl> no error, complete install
<knittl> is that of any help?
<knittl> when installing -current from commandline, jockey says »a different version of this driver is in use«
<knittl> although scrolling in firefox is incredibly slow with -173
<knittl> maybe that's just a feeling, dunno
<tseliot> knittl: I think you were missing the modaliases package
<tseliot> if I remember correctly
<knittl> which one?
<tseliot> all of them
<knittl> hmm
<knittl> -180 and -185 are not installed
<knittl> -current-modaliases is installed
<tseliot> -current and -173 would be enough
<knittl> http://paste2.org/p/1067092
<tseliot> knittl: I need to see the log
<knittl> jockey log?
<knittl> http://paste2.org/p/1067105
<tseliot> yep
<tseliot> knittl: xorg.conf seems to be ok now. What's the problem, again?
<knittl> jockey fails to install -current
<knittl> it aborts with an error »error occurred, see log«
<knittl> i then generate xorg.conf with nvidia-xconfig
<tseliot> this looks suspicious
<tseliot> DEBUG: enables_composite(): already using nvidia driver from nondefault package
<knittl> ignore the last messages. i uninstalled nvidia-173, then installed it again
#ubuntu-x 2010-11-02
<simion314> hi, i have problems in kubuntu 10.10 ,i don't had the problems in 10.04 with same kde version 4.5.2 so it could be a driver problem, i use the free ati driver
<simion314> any idea? is the latest drivers compiled in xorg-edge ppa or i should backport?
<Sarvatt_> anyone around that would be willing to review and/or sponsor xserver-xorg-video-intel from this bug into maverick-proposed by any chance? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/654876 slangasek gave it an ack to upload to proposed during the freeze because it doesn't affect linaro
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 654876 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "[Sandybridge] Attempting to use Xv textured video hangs the system. (affects: 1) (heat: 126)" [High,In progress]
<bryceh> Sarvatt_, got the .dsc file uploaded somewhere?
<Sarvatt_> bryceh: making one now
<Sarvatt_> bryceh: http://sarvatt.com/downloads/merges/intel-maverick/
<bryceh> thanks, looks good
<bryceh> Sarvatt_, upload sponsored
<Sarvatt_> \o/ thanks bryceh!
<Sarvatt_> maybe showing pitti that it works in person might get it into updates faster, he's my roomie :)
<bryceh> heh :-)
<Sarvatt_> x11-apps is going to be a major pain in natty, every single one of the 21 apps bundled in it having linking problems so far
<jcristau> assign all the bugs to doko until he reverts the gcc change :)
 * Sarvatt_ likes that idea
<Sarvatt_> libdrm xorg-server and xserver-xorg-video-intel are merged in git, can just do a crapload of driver sync requests after the new server goes in (they build-dep on xserver 1.9.0.901). input drivers still need a ton of patch refresh with all this gesture stuff
<Sarvatt__> ricotz: so 2.6.37 rc1 has problems? I'm scared to reboot into it on this machine cus i upgraded to natty at the plumbers conference :)
<bryceh> hmm, the xorg git tree doesn't seem to match what's in maverick
<bryceh> RAOF, guessing you forgot to commit your last changes for xorg?  I've gone ahead and pushed them
#ubuntu-x 2010-11-03
<persia> RAOF, So, I happened to think of another awkward case for projector attachment today: 1024x576 netbook attached to 800x600 projector, and wanting to avoid the 640x480 case.  Ideally letterbox projector from 1024x768, but if the projector can't do that, maybe trim both displays to 800x576, or is that just incredibly painful?
<RAOF> I think 800x576 would be the resolution the algorithm we discussed would pick; I don't think that'll be any more or less painful than the other cases.
<persia> So black bars top&bottom on the projector, and left&right on the netbook?
 * persia had misremembered picking the largest common resolution, perhaps with one letterbox, rather than creating new ones
<RAOF> I think if we're going to do one letterbox we may as well allow two.
<persia> I think you're right: I just completely forgot about 1024x576 and 852x480 glass at the session.
<Wubbbi> Do someone know when the fglrx driver will be updated in Natty. We still have an old version. Can someone maybe maintain it?
<bryceh> Wubbbi, someone does know that yes
<Wubbbi> ok
<bryceh> Wubbbi, fglrx will probably break once new kernel and/or xserver abi is introduced (probably soon), and will stay broke until amd updates it
<Wubbbi> -_- thats shitty
<bryceh> which based on history won't be for some time.  so I think there's not going to be much there to maintain
<bryceh> I could be wrong, but that's how things usually play out
<tseliot1> I forgot to update it in Natty
<RAOF> There is an update for natty? :)
<tseliot1> no, just a driver update I guess
<sarvatt> tseliot: did you see there was a nvidia-96 update that works with xserver 1.9 today?
<sarvatt> oh missed him
<bjsnider> i don't believe they're still spending time on that driver
<RAOF> It shouldn't be a lot of work to update the ABI; it's essentially a rebuild.
<RAOF> (In the best case)
<sarvatt> yay for being chained to the blob again, all the 260.xx blobs have a nasty flickering problem during powermizer reclocking on my 460m :(
<sarvatt> who am I kidding thinking i'll get more than 30 minutes battery life anyway on this thing :)
<RAOF> 460m?  That seems suitably high-end :)
<sarvatt> darn microcenter right next door to the hotel at plumbers, I bought a 17" monster that'll be fun to take on the flight back
<sarvatt> the livecd is quite pretty at 800x600 on a 1920x1080 screen using vesa (yes thats sarcasm)
<RAOF> No kms driver?
<sarvatt> nope
<sarvatt> unknown device to nouveau
#ubuntu-x 2010-11-04
<sarvatt> the whole pae split was painful on nvidia too, starting to see the worth in just dropping non-pae completely
<RAOF> sarvatt: I'm assigning myself the work-items associated with making r300g/r300c do the right thing, as I don't think you've got a burn-down chart to track them?
<sarvatt> RAOF: yeah man I was just giving you crap at UDS, I don't mind at all! they probably could use being cleaned up anyway
<sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/patches/radeon-gallium.patch I think that was the latest gallium default on one I had, not on that PC at the moment
<sarvatt> hmm
<sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/patches/radeon-gallium-default-off.patch
<sarvatt> i uploaded way too many patches here, confusing myself
<RAOF> :)
<jcristau> you want to ship both drivers?
<sarvatt> yeah with r300c only used for UMS for one cycle
<RAOF> jcristau: Because we need space on the CD it's imperative that we ship both!
<RAOF> Uuuuuuh… :)
<sarvatt> my thoughts exactly :)
<RAOF> Well, it won't be hard to end up being at least space-neutral.
<sarvatt> btw I'm pretty sure not having r300 as the dri driver name for gallium is going to screw up egl so those patches need fixing up for sure so that its r300 by default and something else for the classic one
<RAOF> That was my thinking: r300_dri & r300_classic_dri, or somesuch.
<sarvatt> sis is the only other dri driver i think we could even remotely think about pulling out of the stock package, it's extremely specific to certain sis chipsets and doesn't run on most of them
<sarvatt> I still see tons of savage and mga mesa bug reports
<RAOF> As I count it, we could pretty happily lose mga, savage, sis, tdfx & unichrome.
<RAOF> Where by “lose” I mean - not ship on the CD, and have jockey magic to install them.
<sarvatt> that'd probably make the livecd experience even better given how buggy they are :)
<RAOF> Right.
<RAOF> Do they even support Unity?  I don't think so.
<RAOF> So they'll be getting the 2D experience on the LiveCD *anyway* 
<sarvatt> mga sure as heck doesn't like compiz
<sarvatt> but it still tries to run
<RAOF> Heh.
<sarvatt> and our compiz launching stuff doesn't kill gtk-window-decorator when it decides it can't support compiz which causes the panel to be all screwed up on mga
<RAOF> Does any of that hardare ever *have* pixel shaders?
<sarvatt> you know the answer to that :)
<RAOF> :)
<ricotz> RAOF, hi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/docky/+bug/543859 - might be worth looking into updating the ati driver in maverick?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 543859 in docky "Black bar in 3D mode (affects: 15) (dups: 5) (heat: 87)" [Low,Invalid]
<bjsnider> tseliot1, i discovered an issue with nvidia-current while packaging it for the ppa
<bjsnider> the amd64 version that has links to the 32-bit libs has broken links to libXvMCNVIDIA.so.xxx because that file is not being installed in the rules file.
<Alexqw> Where should I go or who should I poke to get an update on bug 553415?  It's fixed in Maverick but still affects Lucid.  There's a PPA with the fix for xorg-server 1.7.6 for lucid, but there was some talk about backporting all of xorg-server 1.7.7.  Comment 53 in the bug says Timo might be willing to sponsor this fix, but there's been no update on this for awhile.  Can anyone shed some light on this?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 553415 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 6 other projects) "mouse trapped in box for Open Motif (affects: 30) (dups: 4) (heat: 143)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553415
<Wubbbi> Hi guys ;D
<jcristau> tjaalton: ^^^
<tseliot1> bjsnider: do you mean thee 32bit libXvMCNVIDIA.so.xxx?
<bjsnider> tseliot1, that's right
<tjaalton> Alexqw: yeah, totally forgot about that one...
<tjaalton> Alexqw: I'll have a look today or tomorrow
<tseliot1> bjsnider: can you file a bug report, please? I'll have a look at it when I'm back home (I'm still in the US)
<Alexqw> tjaalton: great!  Thanks for looking at it
<ludens> hi all, anyone who could help with synaptics touchpad on debian squeeze?
<ScottK> ludens: I think you want #debian on oftc.
<ludens> ScottK: ok thx, someone told me ppl were knowledgeable here :)
<ludens> should def try #debian tho
<ScottK> ludens: But about Ubuntu.  Support for Debian is somewhat off topic.
<ludens> yes
<ludens> thanks anyway
<paddy2706> today i hit a weird problem - didnt update anything, no conf changes, but my X froze at least 10 times today. i always hat firefox running and pidgin, most of the times flash player was active. heres the backtrace from Xorg.log.0.old: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/jWYXe6xU
<Sarvatt__> X talk starting at plumbers if anyones watching remotely, theres a camera here but im not sure if its streamed
<bryceh> Sarvatt__, what's the talk about?
<Sarvatt__> the death of anything not using KMS/GEM :)
<Sarvatt__> jcristau: that 7.9 merge looks good to me outside of libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental using a glob, would need to build it to be sure the right drivers are getting in there but can't until later tonight
<bryceh> of course
<jcristau> Sarvatt__: hmm, i thought i'd made it just nouveau_dri.so
<sarvatt> jcristau: oh sorry, you're right, I looked at the diff wrong and saw ours where we were deleting things we didnt want before installing for some reason
<jcristau> 'git diff HEAD..origin/ubuntu-maverick -- debian/' which was very helpful to update the packaging :)
<jcristau> s/which//
<sarvatt> yeah thats how I compared it :) mesa-demos is the crappy part, do you think that could actually make it through NEW in debian considering most of it has no license even though it used to be shipped in the mesa source? :)
<jcristau> hah.  dunno.
<jcristau> let's try though, do you have packaging for that somewhere?
<sarvatt> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/app/mesa-demos.git;a=summary
<jcristau> stupid me.
<sarvatt> the build deps need changing, we were going to ship a bunch of egl/gles things but didn't get around to making man pages and junk with the little time we had last cycle
<jcristau> debian/copyright seems to be a copy from mesa's?
<RAOF> jcristau: Yeah, it is a copy from mesa's; since it used to be a subtree of mesa, and there's no better copyright statement, that seemed to be the best.
 * RAOF cringes slightly.
#ubuntu-x 2010-11-05
<ScottK> RAOF: If one comes back to the computer on a not infrequent basis and finds the monitor just says "out of range", what's the best way to troubleshoot it?
<RAOF> Hm.
<ScottK> RAOF: Also, any word on the KDE logout fix?  Daughter #2's X crashes seem to be increasing in frequency.
<RAOF> Does simply moving the mouse make things work again?
<ScottK> Nope.
<ScottK> (10.04 if it matters)
<RAOF> No word yet on the KDE logout fix; I had three days off after UDS (which was such a good idea I'll do it again next UDS!)
<ScottK> Heh.  OK.
<RAOF> As for the other problem - can you SSH in?  Is the system otherwise responsive?
<RAOF> I'd guess that something DPMS-based is going to be the problem, so just turning off display power management should result in the problem not being triggered (also good to check).
<ScottK> I wasn't around when it happened to try.
<ScottK> OK, so disable the thing that powers off the monitor?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<ScottK> Will try that.  Thanks.
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: re: the x talk; in line with the "unity on wayland" announcement then ;)
<speakman> Anyone know if there's a Xorg release with this patch available: http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-devel/2010-October/014150.html
<jcristau> speakman: there isn't.
<speakman> I've "apt-get source xorg-server" and patched the source - but how do I rebuild it?
<speakman> jcristau: any idea?
<jcristau> dpkg-buildpackage
<speakman> I've tried, but there's no .deb file in .. when it's done.
<speakman> now running debuild -uc -us
<speakman> Should I make a new "version" or something? or just patch and rebuild?
<tjaalton> depends how you plan to use it
<speakman> just fixing the segfaulting with xinerama
<speakman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/650539
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 650539 in xorg (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 6 other projects) "Launching QT apps under Xinerama crashes Xorg : affects SpeedCrunch, KeePassX, Lucky Backup, Pencil, Stellarium, Skype, Google Earth, VLC, Konqueror, VirtualBox, Opera ... (affects: 67) (dups: 9) (heat: 408)" [High,Triaged]
<tjaalton> for a single computer? then it doesn't matter
<speakman> yes single computer
<tjaalton> though there might be other updates coming to the package
<speakman> but really; why isn't this fixed in the standard repo? I guess there's many folk using xinerama
<tjaalton> it was fixed ~two weeks ago, and the devs have been travelling since
<jcristau> not that many
<speakman> tjaalton: oki
<speakman> wow, now it has generated ~ 10 .deb files.
<speakman> which package holds Xinerama?
<speakman> xserver-xorg-core?
<speakman> or xserver-common?
<tjaalton> it's the server providing it, so -core
<speakman> ok, thanks
<speakman> GREAT! Now everything works!
<speakman> Now Xinerama works perfectly. But it keep telling me "Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".". Why?
<tjaalton> which driver?
<tjaalton> hmm wonder if running xinerama disables randr
<hyperair> i think it does.
<jcristau> yep
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> speakman: ^
<speakman> ok
<speakman> Wasn't RandR supposed to deprecate Xinerama?
<jcristau> no
<speakman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xinerama#Deprecation_of_XINERAMA
<speakman> How do I combine them?
<jcristau> combine what?
<speakman> RandR + Xinerama?
<jcristau> you don't
<speakman> why? why does one thing have to exclude the other?
<speakman> and why does things like gedit complain about missing RandR extension?
<jcristau> one thing has to exclude the other because you didn't write the code to make them work together
<jcristau> and gedit complains because gtk is buggy
<speakman> but RandR isn't actually required?
<jcristau> no
<speakman> oki. wondering why gtk is moining about it...
<jcristau> as i said..
<LLStarks> wayland. from pet project to ubuntu pioneering
<LLStarks> just wow.
<njin> Hello to all x-lovers bug 636094, can someone comment this, to set importance, Xalloc: requesting unpleasantly large amount of - memory: 0 bytes. handling mouse
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 636094 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Random system freeze [Xalloc: requesting unpleasantly large amount of memory: 0 bytes.] (affects: 4) (heat: 24)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636094
<njin> * to set importance to hoght
<njin> *hight
<tjaalton> njin: uh, no
<njin> tjaalton. why '
<tjaalton> it's a generic case of a hung GPU
<njin> *?
<tjaalton> nothing to do with the evdev driver
<tjaalton> and various people claiming they have the same bug, just that the original submitter said he fixed his system
<tjaalton> so.. I'd rather close it as invalid or some such
<njin> tjaalton: thanks
<bryceh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland
<tjaalton> finally sponsored the upload for bug 553415.. 
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 553415 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 6 other projects) "mouse trapped in box for Open Motif (affects: 30) (dups: 4) (heat: 138)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553415
<tjaalton> oh hey bryceh 
<bryceh> heya tjaalton
<tjaalton> bryceh: nitpick; substitute -ati etc with ati/nouveau/intel, since "-" points to the X driver package, which is just for X
<tjaalton> or even use vendor names
<bryceh> good point
<tjaalton> and "the option of just running X" -> "...X clients inside Wayland", or something
<tjaalton> hmm, it's a wiki, I could do that myself
<tjaalton> :)
<bryceh> :-)
<bryceh> the wiki hamsters are busily saving my changes right now
<tjaalton> ah :)
<bryceh> saved, ok go
<tjaalton> done
<tjaalton> interesting time on the wiki server
<tjaalton> it's ~20min behind
<bryceh> tjaalton, wouldn't you need to run the X clients inside an X server running on top of wayland?
<tjaalton> bryceh: yes
<tjaalton> a rootless server, so the apps "look" native
<tjaalton> s/inside Wayland/on top of the server/ ?
<bryceh> yeah
<tjaalton> there
<bryceh> tjaalton, do you know if debian has packaged libxkbcommon yet?
<tjaalton> bryceh: doesn't look like it
<tjaalton> at least git.d.o doesn't have it
<bryceh> ok
<tjaalton> but I guess it's a fairly standard library packaging wise
<bryceh> looks like it
#ubuntu-x 2010-11-06
<Sarvatt> bryceh: really good writeup on the X talk at plumbers on lwn now, covered just about everything
<bryceh> Sarvatt, yeah have it up in the browser
<bryceh> Sarvatt, how is the conference going?
<Sarvatt> all over now, the 2.5 hour desktop session was the highlight for sure
<Sarvatt> http://etherpad.osuosl.org/lpc2010-desktop
<jovaro> Is there anyone here that can help me with a possible bug in xserver-xorg-video-openchrome in 10.04? All info is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/+bug/671925
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 671925 in xserver-xorg-video-openchrome (Ubuntu) "Xorg freeze, grey screen, no pointer : xserver-xorg-video-openchrome (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<bjsnider> jovaro, does anybody in the world actually work on openchrome?
<jovaro> I did untill yesterday
<jovaro> what can one use instead?
<bjsnider> jovaro, what i mean is, how can anybody fix a bug in openchrome if there are no developers for it? i don't think there's been any code committed to it in like 6 months or something
<jovaro> ah
<jovaro> then why did it break?
<bjsnider> i suppose because it has a bug
<ari-tczew> could someone give a feedback on bug 664612 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 664612 in nvidia-kernel-common (Ubuntu) "Remove nvidia-kernel-common from repositories (affects: 1) (heat: 237)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664612
<ari-tczew> tjaalton: around?
#ubuntu-x 2010-11-07
<tjaalton> ari-tczew: eh?
<tjaalton> ari-tczew: no, AIUI it's still needed
<tjaalton> ari-tczew: hum, so you mean *kernel-common
<tjaalton> n-k-c is probably unnecessary, yes
<ari-tczew> tjaalton: are you a core developer right?
<ari-tczew> could you comment on bug like ACK? then subscribe ubuntu-archive. :)
 * ari-tczew is off to bed.
<ricotz> bryceh, hi
<ricotz> bryceh, i noticed all the build failure mails for the wayland testing ppa
<ricotz> bryceh, you need a newer libdrm the api for nouveau changed a bit
<bjsnider> the ones that just failed did so because wayland-server-protocol.h is missing
<ricotz> bjsnider, nouveau_context.c:132
<ricotz> i meant the mesa build
<bjsnider> wayland itself failed too
<ricotz> yeah, didnt look at this
<bryceh> yeah I'm poking at it now
<bryceh> looks like a path issue; wayland-server-protocol.h is a generated file but seems to be generated ok; just in a different dir than compositor is looking at
<bryceh> ricotz, oh new libdrm for mesa?  mmm ok I'll try that.  know what version in particular?
<bryceh> e.g. is the one in xorg-edgers enough?
<ricotz> bryceh, you can copy it from the edgers ppa
<ricotz> yes
<bryceh> ok, does it have any dependencies that need copied over too?
<ricotz> bryceh, the error is a bit hidden because of the multithreaded build
<ricotz> i dont think so
<ricotz> for natty it should work
<bryceh> thanks for figuring it out, getting all the bits and pieces sorted is sort of a hair pulling exercise
<ricotz> bryceh, yeah, thanks to mark ;-)
<bryceh> wish the buildd's built stuff faster
<ricotz> bryceh, build is quite fast, but the publishing takes some time
<bryceh> yeah
<bryceh> libxkbcommon built in <10 min but took 2 hours to publish
<bryceh> ricotz, do you know what makes publishing take so long?
<ricotz> bryceh, why are you build testing it locally?
<ricotz> i dont know sometimes it is fast or sometimes it takes hours ;), might depend on the server load
<bryceh> hrm... so the wayland-server-protocol.h issue is tricky
<bryceh> since it's a generated file, debian/rules copies it into obj-i686-linux-gnu, not the build tree
<bryceh> er not the source tree
<bryceh> but the #include looks only in the source tree and so doesn't find it.
<ricotz> bryceh, did you generated the tarball with "make distcheck"?
<bryceh> ricotz, no, just tarballed up the git tree
<bryceh> besides....  $ make distcheck
<bryceh> make: *** No rule to make target `distcheck'.  Stop.
<ricotz> if wayland has proper autofoo then it is better to create a tarball with that
<ricotz> bryceh, ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr ... , make, make distcheck
<bryceh> ricotz, no, that's not generally how we build xorg-edgers packages
<ricotz> bryceh, i know, but in my opinion it would be the proper way, and might solve thing like autogenerated files
<bjsnider> ricotz, what does that option do?
<bryceh> ricotz, no my preference is to put any special package logic into the rules file; else it adds extra steps to whomever packages this in the future
<bryceh> ideally I want to make the process compatible with how xorg-edgers packages get built, so the xorg-edges scripts can be used, so we can easily get daily wayland package builds
<ricotz> bryceh, the official releases of software will be made with "make dist"!
<ricotz> the git tarball snapshot arent the real releases
<bryceh> mm hmm
<ricotz> bryceh, ok, all they files are created properly and are included in the tarball using make dist
<ricotz> just checked it with wayland
<ricotz> s/they/the/
<ricotz> bryceh, mesa built but still packaging problems :(, could you also upload the xkbcommon,x11proto-kb and cairo to natty pocket?
#ubuntu-x 2011-10-31
<Sarvatt> UDS lanyards this year have vmware on them :)
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, can we discuss the libva packaging for a minute?
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: sorry about that horrible upload, luckily it didnt build
<bjsnider> well, i was going over it, and it looks like you packaged it like gwenole, but i think that's wrong
<Sarvatt> it's a total PITA to update it with how it's packaged in debian, I used the intel upstream packaging
<bjsnider> he's got all of the public libs together like they're private
<Sarvatt> yeah its crazy, not sure why i uploaded it to the PPA
<bjsnider> i sent a correct version into x-updates
<bjsnider> i think it's correct anyway
<Sarvatt> sweet!
<bjsnider> i ran it with -list-missing, and it found some stuff. there are 4 bins that aren't installed by debian at all
 * Sarvatt takes a look
<bjsnider> fedora's packaging stakes the 4 bins and puts them into a package called libva-utils
<bjsnider> they also put vainfo there
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: have you tried pinging siretart about it?
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> i just noticed it now
<Sarvatt> launchpad is extra slow on this hotel wifi
<bjsnider> they've stripped the intel driver out so that will now have to be packaged separately
<Sarvatt> oh didn't know you did a 1.0.14 too
<bjsnider> that intel driver is going to become a big issue with sandy/ivy
<bjsnider> imagine how many linux users will have that chipset within 2 or 3 years
<Sarvatt> fallen out of love with video acceleration here. no GPU can do hi10p h264, everything I watch uses it so creates more headache because nothing falls back to software correctly :(
<Sarvatt> just when everything started to be encoded at h264 profiles GPU's could accelerate this hi10p crap comes out and ruins it again :)
<bjsnider> hi10p?
<bjsnider> oh, 10-bit colour
<Sarvatt> yeah 30 bit color, it looks much better when things are encoded with it and dithered down to 24 bits (especially animated content), can get rid of banding at lower bitrates
<Sarvatt> dget is still trying to download the darn .dsc
<bjsnider> you must watch a lot of anime
<Sarvatt> what i did was build the two packages, tested it locally with vainfo to see if it works, it did, i assumed they used the actual debian packages and found out later they had their own stuff, was a bonehead move
<Sarvatt> yep
<bjsnider> it's basically nonexistent on anything else at this point
<bjsnider> the change i made was a removed the i965-driver package and added a libva-egl1 package
<Sarvatt> eww, intel one installs to non-multiarch paths too, so glad that failed to build
<Sarvatt> ugh, they got rid of libva-x11-1 too, forces vlc to be removed
<bjsnider> i don't know what the intel packaging is all about, what the story is behind that
<Sarvatt> something for their own testing i guess
<Sarvatt> oh, libva was never multiarched?
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> but how many libs in oneiric were multiarched?
<Sarvatt> tons and tons and tons
<bjsnider> that's not something i'm an expert on
<bjsnider> multiarching
<bjsnider> i thought most of them hadn't been multiarched yet
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: this looks good to me, the *enc binaries might be useful to have packaged but you'd have to talk to siretart about what to name it without risking them naming it something else and screwing up people who install it with your package name :)
<bjsnider> right
<bjsnider> libva-utils sounds appropriate to me
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: http://paste.ubuntu.com/723895/ might be worthwhile since i965 is gone
<bjsnider> right, i forgot to change that
<bjsnider> too bad it doesn't fail with unknown option, but i guess that's an oversight
<Sarvatt> it would if you built on hurd (haha)
<Sarvatt> oh nevermind it'd just silently keep going
<Sarvatt> mpeg2vldemo shouldn't be installed
<bjsnider> why not?
<Sarvatt> its a test with test videos to use with it that arent shipped, not really useful..
<Sarvatt> whee it kills compiz too :)
<bjsnider> it's installed in fedora and rhel and opensuse
<Sarvatt> oh i've been offline that long? lots a crapload of messages.. it looks like mpeg2-I.m2v has to be in the same directory as the binary to do anything, but even then it only pops up a tiny box here
#ubuntu-x 2011-11-01
<LLStarks> bryceh, why would ironhide be chosen over bumblebee at uds?
<LLStarks> ironhide is a dying project with zero transparency
<tjaalton> LLStarks: nothing is being chosen
<LLStarks> "Ironhide (formerly known as Bumblebee)  is currently the best/only way to provide  MUXless systems support."
<LLStarks> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/meeting/19359/desktop-p-hybrid-graphics/
<tjaalton> yeah i'll remove that part
<LLStarks> really? ironhide's dev doesn't talk to devs and his project is dead.
<LLStarks> i'd really shy away from any solution that relies on virtualgl
<LLStarks> we at the bumblebee team are trying to transition away from it and towards a more native approach like hybrid-windump, but run it through a secondary x server created by bumblebee
<tjaalton> neither is going to be used
<LLStarks> the virtualgl performance penalty is not trivial
<LLStarks> i wouldn't mind waiting until 12.10 or 13.04 for proper nouveau support of optimus
<LLStarks> i just find it disappointing that the uds notes would favor a piece of software while not consulting the wider hybrid graphics community that is eager to be actively involved.
<tjaalton> uh
<LLStarks> if you guys need guidance or documentation, we're here to help
<LLStarks> i generally hang out in #bumblebee and #bumblebee-dev
<LLStarks> not to belabor the point, but ironhide screws up a few things. it uses a needlessly cumbersome x server, it uses xv instead of proxy for image transport, and the acpi_calls it uses are not only incorrect, but dangerous for the machine
<LLStarks> i should've been in antigua. my own damn fault for not attending in person or online.
<tjaalton> it wasn't even discussed
<LLStarks> then i guess i should just say lolphoronix
<LLStarks> need to stop reading that crap
<tjaalton> like i said, we're just going to focus on fixing the bugs where having a hg system will mess things up
<LLStarks> there's only problems if you use nvidia blob
<LLStarks> nouveau should be fine with optimus gpus as of 3.1
<LLStarks> *kernel 3.1
<LLStarks> imho, nvidia-current shouldn't be offered since the gl_conf settings get screwed up
<tjaalton> oh geez, don't think michael was there either, my bad for pasting old notes with not enough time to clean them up first
<bjsnider> LLStarks, what do you mean by "fine"?
<bjsnider> only a few crashes?
<LLStarks> no crashes.
<bjsnider> no crashes at all
<LLStarks> none, that i've encountered
<LLStarks|Dell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrCIpHvQRyQ (720p or up or will disply green)
<LLStarks|Dell> sorry my internet cut out
<LLStarks> not sure if the url went through
<LLStarks> www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrCIpHvQRyQ (720p or higher needed or will render green)
<LLStarks> what do you think, bjsnider?
<Sarvatt> any chance we could get the general xorg requirements session moved to a later day when we actually have some kind of idea how the lts backports are going to work?
<Sarvatt> aka is it a new archive, or will we have to screw with package names to do it like the lts backport kernels
<kusznir> Hi all: I'm having trouble getting 11.04 to use the intel driver instead of the vesa driver with I945GM hardware.  Intel driver is installed.
<kusznir> (so far, just booting "stock"; haven't tried any manual overrides; I don't know how to best override in current versions of Ubuntu)
<kusznir> (I don't know if its related, but in order to get ubuntu to boot on this hardware I had to add the boot options acpi=off nolapic
<kusznir> Actually, come to think of it, the reason I needed to do that was the entire box hard-locked when it would ordinarily set the font on boot (eg, shortly after the transition to the initrd).
#ubuntu-x 2011-11-02
<theknurd> having trouble with stable updates on lucid.  anyone around to help?
<theknurd> specifically, added the ppa via terminal but it's coming across as IGN on apt-get update.  double-checked in synaptic gui but don't see problem
<tjaalton> "the ppa"?
<theknurd> think i was just calling the wrong package name
<theknurd> "the ppa" --> ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<theknurd> tried installing nvidia-graphics-drivers instead of nvidia-current.  think i'm on the right track now.  ssh'd to box so can't confirm right away
<bjsnider> theknurd, nvidia-graphics-drivers is the source package name, not the binary name. the binary name is nvidia-current.
<bryce_> Sarvatt, in case you're around, check email
<Sarvatt> bryce_: oh my way down!
<Sarvatt> in front of the convention center thingy right?
 * Sarvatt is just grabbing some warmer clothes first
#ubuntu-x 2011-11-03
<stgraber> would be nice if one of you guys could look at the fixes attached to bug 785280
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 785280 in gentoo (and 5 other projects) "transparency not working with intel driver and LTSP (affects: 5) (heat: 32)" [Medium,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/785280
<stgraber> as I said in the comment, if it looks good to you, I'm happy to sponsor all of them and nag people to do the required testing for the SRU
<stgraber> (as the LTSP maintainer, I know quite a few people who've been affected by that bug ;))
<Sarvatt> stgraber: that one was NAKed by the x-x-v-intel maintainer saying it would cause problems and he fixed it another way upstream in the past few hours
<Sarvatt> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel/patch/?id=2174f840158aa9cfa370ade38be28f8dc8e4b526 is the real fix
<Sarvatt> <mgariepy> [15:56:56] ickle, concerning the bug #40926, can you explain to me what's wrong with the patch I submitted ? I would like to understand what is happening instead of poking stuff in the dark
<Sarvatt> <ickle> [16:03:28] mgariepy: it puts the bo into the wrong cache domain, and worse sets the write flag
<Sarvatt> <ickle> [16:03:56] besides which it only fortuituously fixes the issue
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 40926 in epiphany-browser (Ubuntu) "Could not create (print) PDF (dup-of: 5785)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/40926
<Guest29594> Launchpad bug 5785 in epiphany-browser (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "error message when trying to print to pdf is not clear (dups: 1)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5785
<Sarvatt> whoops
<Sarvatt> spinning up new packages now, natty one might take a bit because I need to fix it up to apply to 2.14
<Sarvatt> stgraber: I packaged them all up here but do not have upload rights if you could help out - http://sarvatt.com/downloads/sru/ I am likely to disappear really soon though for UDS night time activities so I'll chase it down tomorrow if you can't :)
<Sarvatt> build tested the oneiric version, log is in there
<Sarvatt> there are debdiffs as well as the full packages, not sure which would be more useful
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, uds nighttime activities == drinking & carousing?
<Sarvatt> but of course! :)
<bjsnider> next time hold the thing in vegas
<Sarvatt> then noone would show up for sessions
<bjsnider> oh, what a tragedy that would be
<Prf_Jakob> Sarvatt: have you held the which mesa do we pick session yet?
<Sarvatt> Prf_Jakob: yeah not deciding till late january but its pretty much a given it'll be 7.12/8.0
<Prf_Jakob> Ok
<Sarvatt> Prf_Jakob: if I see robclark i'll ask him to pop on, he's here
#ubuntu-x 2011-11-04
<Prf_Jakob> thanks
<stgraber> Sarvatt: also had a team dinner. I'm likely going to be pretty busy today but will look at uploading these if nobody else beats me to it
#ubuntu-x 2011-11-06
<Prf_Jakob> Sarvatt, RAOF: You guys might want to black list 3D acceleration on Radeon 6970 under 11.10.
<hyperair> hmm aptitude's dependency resolver seems to be going haywire with libgl1-dev
<broder> hyperair: aptitude's dependency resolver doesn't know about multiarch
<hyperair> broder: hmm is that why it's going berserk?
<broder> so...it's going to end in tears
 * hyperair sighs
<hyperair> when will aptitude get multiarch support?
<hyperair> it's much better than apt-get's dependency resolution in many cases.
<hyperair> i just had aptitude get rid of libc6:i386
<LLStarks> gnome-shell is making me a sad panda. video tearing out of the box with oneiric/precise on sandy bridge hardware.
<LLStarks> but not unity
<LLStarks> hi raof
<bjsnider> mutter is tear-free by design
<LLStarks> bjsnider, i know. but mplayer isn't respecting that.
<LLStarks> for some reason
<bjsnider> what about totem?
<LLStarks> tearing
<bjsnider> only video, or desktop tearing too?
<LLStarks> haven't noticed with desktop
<LLStarks> but all video outputs are tearing
<LLStarks> want a x log?
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> i'm sure it's an issue with the sandybridge driver
<LLStarks> why would unity/compiz be ble to get around it?
<LLStarks> i'd rather not use unity because of personal objections and differences of opinion
<LLStarks> i'll try git drivers and sna
<LLStarks> see if anything chnges
<LLStarks> bjsnider, when you say driver, you mean ddx, not drm?
<bjsnider> well, it could be either one
<bjsnider> but unity is based on compiz, while gnome-shell is based on clutter
<bjsnider> so that's why unity might be different
<bjsnider> LLStarks, is that a craptop, if so which one?
<LLStarks> D:
<LLStarks> this is a brand new clevo w150hrm
<LLStarks> not crap by any standard
<bjsnider> what cpu?
<LLStarks> 2630qm
#ubuntu-x 2012-10-29
 * bryceh waves
 * mlankhorst waves
 * tjaalton yawns
<tjaalton> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/hardware-r-lts-enablement-stack
<tjaalton> in case you've missed that
<bryceh> tjaalton, thanks
<stefan`> hi - is there any news from upstream about bug 1061073? the bug on freedesktop.org shows surprisingly little activity...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061073 in Mesa "Desktop effects are slow and desktop corruption using mesa 9" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061073
<tjaalton> stefan`: if there's no activity on the bug, then no
<mlankhorst> sorry I was called in to a linaro meeting 
<tjaalton> had fun there?
<mlankhorst> definitely, but that did cause me to miss release schedule one :)
<tjaalton> nothing too interesting here
<tjaalton> and the room is packed
<tjaalton> hot & smelly
<tjaalton> or maybe it's just me..
<mlankhorst> it's cold and empty here!
<mlankhorst> drm enhancements on lce too, wondering if i ought to attend
<tjaalton> meh, stupid pad.. scrollbar doesn't work
#ubuntu-x 2012-10-30
<tjaalton> hum, new patches from peter to try..
<RAOF_> tjaalton: To make the n7 less hateful? Yay!
<tjaalton> RAOF_: well I certainly hope so..
<tjaalton> but I'll file this now in any case
<tjaalton> tried everything else, there are a number of bugreports already but they don't seem to match
<tjaalton> now lets scorch the nexus7..
<tjaalton> takes roughly 30min to build the xserver on the nexus
<RAOF_> That's not bad.
<RAOF_> -j5?
<tjaalton> yeah, 4-core cpu, parallel=4
<tjaalton> i/o is bad
<tjaalton> configure phase takes quite a long time
<RAOF_> Takes ~40min to build nux; you can't -j5 that, because the OOM killer takes a liking to g++
<tjaalton> hehe
<tjaalton> this still has ~400M for the cache
<tjaalton> huh, took only ~20min
<tjaalton> no luck with the latest set of patches
<bryceh> tjaalton, mlankhorst, RAOF:  I told cnd we'd meet up in the lobby at 7pm for dinner.  Sound good?
<tjaalton> bryceh: yup
<tjaalton> tseliot is going out with the rest of the italian mob
<bryceh> tjaalton, yeah I heard
<bryceh> ironically I was going to suggest an italian place ;-)
<tjaalton> just not the same one, they'll wreck it for sure :)
<bryceh> hehe
<tjaalton> looks like there are three places close to cristianshavn
<tjaalton> so not quite downtown
<bryceh> tjaalton, that sounds good
<mlankhorst> bryceh: sure
<mlankhorst> told raof too
<tjaalton> http://www.lanovo.dk/home.html
<tjaalton> right across the street from the metro stop
<bryceh> mmm
<mlankhorst> night
<tjaalton> related to the discussions earlier, disney now bought lucasfilm.. yuck
<bjsnider> considering the new trilogy's incredible level of suckage, maybe it's for the best
<maxb> :-)
<maxb> (too true)
#ubuntu-x 2012-10-31
 * bryceh waves
<tjaalton> bryceh: hey, it's a feature that the bug graps cease to update once the release is out?
<tjaalton> graphs too
<RAOF_> bryce, tjaalton, mlankhorst: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/meeting/21575/desktop-r-hybrid-graphics-user-experience/ is scheduled for tomorrow, 10am
<mlankhorst> yeah
<mlankhorst> that's for the design right?
<tjaalton> general xorg session at 9.. ugh
<mlankhorst> weee
<mlankhorst> yeah friday all sessions are suddenly relevant
<tjaalton> actually, all the xorg sessions are tomorrow
<tjaalton> thursday :)
<mlankhorst> er thursday
<tjaalton> bryceh: fyi https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=652247
<ubottu> Gnome bug 652247 in xrandr "Always rotate touchscreen input in single monitor" [Normal,New]
<tjaalton> and then there's https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=624880 for wacom
<ubottu> Gnome bug 624880 in xrandr "Rotate wacom touchscreen devices" [Normal,New]
<tjaalton> was looking for the bug about the hybrid ui tho..
<bryceh> tjaalton, thanks
<RAOF_> tjaalton: There's a bug for hybrid ui?
<tjaalton> RAOF_: well I'd hope so, since airlied has mentioned interacting with the gnome guys a few times in the past
<RAOF_> Fair call :)
<tjaalton> might just ask him
<tjaalton> "However until that glorious future arrives I've written an autoconfigure
<tjaalton> patch. I'm shipping this in F17 while I kick at GNOME."
<tjaalton> this was about the autobinding patch
<RAOF_> Oh, yeah.
<RAOF_> I guess we want the unity guys to also handle binding GPUs, too.
<tjaalton> but the offload support is in the same boat
<mlankhorst> it's still bugged
<tjaalton> sure
<mlankhorst> and i forgot what exact patch buggd it :(
<tjaalton> just talking about the ui :)
<tjaalton> oh the autobinding patch we have?
<mlankhorst> I mean that there was a regression where xserver worked before and bugged down which I noticed during xdc2012
<tjaalton> yeah same here
<tjaalton> but I think it was the patch that unborked ati
<mlankhorst> yeah I need to create a bug for that and sru it
<tjaalton> sru what? we can't drop that patch :)
<mlankhorst> i mean make a fix and sru it
<tjaalton> yeah
<mlankhorst> unfortunately I can't test on ati right now :/
<tjaalton> and my testing on the t420s is pretty useless until nouveau supports acceleration on it..
<mlankhorst> thats why i love this eee
<mlankhorst> nva8 :D
<tjaalton> anyway, sounds like fun times ahead for the unity guys if we're to support 'proper' hybrid
<RAOF_> Eh, it's not that hard.
<tjaalton> great then :)
<mlankhorst> oh finally got nouveau back listed
<mlankhorst> now to get left4dead2 running:D
<bryceh> RAOF, I've reviewed sru bug #1070795 and it looks ready to be accepted into -proposed.  It's probably safe to roll straight into quantal via the experimental update exception policy, but I went ahead and specified a test case and validation steps for it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1070795 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "nvidia-detector error breaks Nvidia drivers install on Quantal" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1070795
<RAOF_> bryceh: Accepted like a BOSS.
<bryceh> raoF, awesome thanks
<mlankhorst> sync
<tjaalton> http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?74842-Ubuntu-Plans-To-Stick-To-quot-Stable-GNOME-quot&p=294403#post294403
<tjaalton> hah
<mlankhorst> :-D
<mlankhorst> first i was annoyed
<mlankhorst> then i had to laugh
<mlankhorst> bryce: is there a team dinner tonight?
<Sarvatt> StFS: if you didn't see, kwin 4.9.3 will have the slowdown fix, it was using a multisample fbconfig after they started getting advertised
#ubuntu-x 2012-11-01
<Sarvatt> mlankhorst: yeah I don't see me waking up in 2.5 hours for the sessions :( hope they are recorded.
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt: like I said just don't stop your gaming session early ;)
<udsslayer> RAOF: ping 
<udsslayer> RAOF: could we meetup somewhere ?
<RAOF_> udsslayer: You were pinging me?
<mlankhorst> weee
<mlankhorst> that almost worked
<udsslayer> RAOF: heh, yeah, are you free at 4?
<RAOF_> udsslayer: It turns out that you've picked my only free slot :)
<udsslayer> yay 
<udsslayer> will ping you at 4 with a room :)
<udsslayer> RAOF: meet near B3 M4 ?
<RAOF_> udsslayer: Sure. This session's still has a couple of minutes in it.
<udsslayer> RAOF: ofcourse :)
<RAOF_> udsslayer: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+queue
<udsslayer> RAOF: holy shit
<udsslayer> RAOF: 1 GB files
 * udsslayer tries putting on smb
<tjaalton> apitrace binaries?
<tjaalton> hope not :)
<udsslayer> yeah
<tjaalton> really? sheesh..
<udsslayer> we're trying to debug kwin + mesa9 bug :P
<tjaalton> oh that
<udsslayer> RAOF: or let me know where you are and I'll give you the files :)
<tjaalton> ahh the trace files are huge? makes more sense now :)
 * tjaalton shuts up
<udsslayer> heh :P
<udsslayer> RAOF: meetup at the closing plenary?
<udsslayer> well ... I ran apitrace diff betweeen the old and new traces : http://paste.kde.org/587888
<RAOF_> udsslayer: Could you try mesa 9.0 + 1e7776ca2bc59a6978d9b933d23852d47078dfa8?
<udsslayer> is that the commit ID from kwin?
<udsslayer> I can only have a look once I am in London, not before that ....
<udsslayer> ok ... doesnt look like its a kwin commit 
<RAOF_> udsslayer: It's a mesa commit.
<udsslayer> I ... get to compile mesa .... thanks :P
<RAOF_> I can build you a package if you like :)
<udsslayer> nah, will have a look myself on Friday ;)
<hyperair> hmmm i915's rc6pp residency (according to powertop) seems a lot higher with xorg-edgers, but it also gets these hard kernel hangs
<hyperair> even with semaphores disabled
<LLStarks> ricotz, do you still have to use  CLUTTER_PAINT=disable-clipped-redraws:disable-culling to eliminate tearing on sandybridge?
<LLStarks> i'm still finding it necessary with gnome-shell
 * mlankhorst looks if internet's finest newssource has written anything recently
<mlankhorst> oh just reporting on stuff we were going to do anyway o.O
<LLStarks> mlankhorst, phoronix is moronix
<mlankhorst> LLStarks: indeed..
<LLStarks> cited my spec tho lol
<mlankhorst> :-)
<mlankhorst> well just badly summarizing the streams must be tiring
<LLStarks> one poster suggested that canonical and nvidia make pact over dma-buf
<mlankhorst> yeah like I'm going to do anything involving a nda with nvidia..
<mlankhorst> right
<LLStarks> airlied called cox a troll and it seems that a majority are now supporting nvidia's rationale
<mlankhorst> either way the patch should get rejected on the base that it was submitted wrongly
<LLStarks> underhandedly or because changing the name doesn't matter?
<mlankhorst> first one
<bjsnider> wow, no love for phoronix
<bjsnider> we're probably better off that there is a phoronix than we would be without it
<tjaalton> bjsnider: what in particular?
<bjsnider> well
<bjsnider> gimme a while to think
<bjsnider> i thought i had something there for a minute, but it's gone now
#ubuntu-x 2012-11-02
<bjsnider> alright, more people probably know something about linux because of it, for better or worse
<JanC> bjsnider: Phoronix hasn't been a reliable source for information for quite some time now...
<bjsnider> well, there goes that idea
<bjsnider> well, i think accuracy or no accuracy the site is important because it gets the word out
<bjsnider> no press organization is ever 100% accurate
<bandit-led> random lockups with latest kernel ivy bridge and latest nvidia drivers suggestions??
<bandit-led> i am leaning towards kernel issues as the video continues to work but i cant use keyboard or mouse and no ssh in
 * mlankhorst slaps Sarvatt around a bit with a large trout!
<bjsnider> ricotz, i'm trying to submit a bug report for the nautilus-search-provider thing, but the log says the issue has already been reported, so it doesn't submit the issue
<ricotz> bjsnider, i guess you are running quantal, wait for the nautilus 3.6.2 build in gnome3-ppa
<bjsnider> ok
#ubuntu-x 2012-11-03
<erappleman> sorry about the bugmail spam
<erappleman> updating the hybrid spec to reflect the uds minutes
<erappleman> btw mlankhorst, i'd like to volunteer my machine's gpu time to testing the user experience spec
 * erappleman just realized that he missed both meetings (they weren't scheduled when i checked a few days ago)
<mlankhorst> erappleman: well all the x ones were on friday all of a sudden
<mlankhorst> ergh!
<mlankhorst> thursday
<Sarvatt> mlankhorst: better than x planning sessions being on monday like in the past to have things change a few days later :)
 * mlankhorst blames Sarvatt 
 * Sarvatt blames Sarvatt too
<mlankhorst> Sarvatt: what makes you think that's nto going to happen anyway?
<erappleman> darn timezones
<erappleman> i would've been up at 4am and on irc or skype if i had known
<mlankhorst> i think if you looked on wednesday you would have seen all
<erappleman> i blame my freeloading friend for screwing up my week
<erappleman> hurricane leechers are bad news
 * mlankhorst blames lack of bikers!
#ubuntu-x 2012-11-04
<penguin421> Where would I find something that documents the semantics of the values passed to a RefreshArea routine in a driver; specifically what it should expect the box it's passed to cover, and what it should clip ahainst?
<penguin421> against even
<mlankhorst> hm hw-latency resubmit? interesting..
<mlankhorst> gasp, -rt delta seems to have become a lot smaller nowadays..
<bjsnider> what is stopping everybody from using the rt kernel?
<mlankhorst> I'm just surprised it's not in mainline yet after i saw the hw-lat post today
#ubuntu-x 2013-10-28
<RAOF> Hey, have we ever tried to track down why the xvfb-run test during the xorg-server build sometimes hangs on the PPA buildds?
<mlankhorst> nah
<mlankhorst> well I tried a little, never found out :P
<mlankhorst> would be easy to find out by attaching a debugger to a hanging test, but I don't think I could do that on a ppa builder
<RAOF> Indeed.
<Duke`> hum I got some Xorg crashes with latest intel driver (i945), anyone else experiencing crashes?
<Duke`> looks like a random segfault (I don't know how to rerproduce it). Last time, the window decorator has disapeared, and when I tried to swith to another window, X crashed...
#ubuntu-x 2013-10-29
<tjaalton> synced libwacom and updated the driver
<tjaalton> someone should push xorg-server git
<mlankhorst> isn't it?
<tjaalton> -3u3 is not there, -3u4 was just a changelog entry
<tjaalton> ah it's you :)
<mlankhorst> oh indeed
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: lts-pkg-rename seems to move the tarball and not copy it, that's wrong
<tjaalton> copying would be better
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: no
<tjaalton> uscan downloads the original tarball with the upstream name, and links to it. so the link is moved, but uscan won't work again since the upstream tarball is there
<mlankhorst> it's meant to be run from lts-stack, where you have the unrenamed package in $PWD/Stack
<tjaalton> i don't follow
<tjaalton> can't just run it on the git tree and run reset afterwards?
<tjaalton> for sru's 
<mlankhorst> well lts-stack copies $PWD/Stack to $PWD/Stack-lts and then operates on it
<mlankhorst> well I guess you could, I just don't in general
<tjaalton> grr hate bzr
<tjaalton> so I want to see the diff from a revision?
<tjaalton> oh bzr diff -rNNN
<tjaalton> was missing -r
<bryce> in ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf, add under [ALIASES]   show = log -p -c
<tjaalton> hmm sounds familiar :)
<tjaalton> ok, added this time
<darthduck> Hello all
<darthduck> I'm looking to attempt to backport some xinput fixes from upstream into the xserver-xorg-core package for precise, while avoiding an ABI change
<darthduck> (so that it will still run OK with "legacy" AMD binary drivers)
<darthduck> I've reproduced LP 1015183 in precise, and my company would like me to fix it.  :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1015183 in HWE Next "Inconsistent mouse events for Acer T231H multitouch monitor" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1015183
<darthduck> I've got some questions about the build process with git, vs quilt.
<darthduck> The series file calls out patches 505, 506, and 507.  I believe I need to remove those patches before applying the newer upstream source, from whot's touch-grab-race-condition-56578-v3 branch.
<darthduck> But I'm not sure if that's truly necessary with the git workflow.  
<darthduck> The other question I have (and feel free to point me to a doc) is what's the BKM for the whitespace changes?
<darthduck> In other words, would it be acceptable to run x-indent.sh on files I intend to modify, before I modify them, so upstream patches apply more cleanly?
<darthduck> Or is that not surgical enough?
<darthduck> To contact me off-line, you can email me: camaro nut at gmail dot com (no spaces)
<tjaalton> darthduck: can't you just use a backport stack from quantal or raring?
<darthduck> ricotz: nope.  I'd love to.  But the ABI changed.  fglrx for legacy boards (4000 series and older) won't work with anything past the precise X server.
<darthduck> er... sorry, s/ricotz/tjaalton/
<RAOF> darthduck: If you want to get the packages SRUd (ie: into precise-updates), then running x-indent.sh on files is not really going to fly :(
<darthduck> RAOF: OK, understood.
<darthduck> Ideally I'd like to eventually get them into precise-updates, as long as I'm taking the effort to make it work, might as well make it available to anyone else in the same situation.
#ubuntu-x 2013-10-30
<Dandel> I"m still wondering when/if the OGL ICD will get backported into precise... It appears in 12.10 and newer ( only real change for 12.04 is to update the khronos opencl headers to 1.2 )
<RAOF> YOu mean the OCL ICD?
<Dandel> yea... that... it's pretty much to fix a package that is already mostly worthless ><;
<Dandel> the opencl-headers package on ubuntu 12.04 is worthless by default because there is no OpenCL library to go with it.
<Dandel> fglrx and nvidia drivers both provide an OpenCL library on precise, but it's not all that useful with the included headers.
<Dandel> although on nvidia it is limited to the 304.88 or similar driver.
<bjsnider> Dandel, there's no mesa opencl lib?
<Dandel> bjsnider, not until mesa 10.
<Dandel> and at that, it's limited ><;
<Dandel> on linux khronos has a opencl library ( icd enabled so it means more than 1 provider at once )
<bjsnider> pretty funny to have headers with no lib
<tjaalton> darthduck: okay
#ubuntu-x 2013-10-31
<Duke`> erf disabled the compiz-experimental ppa just on a broken version... >_<
<Dandel> ricotz, there is a reasonable sized patch set on the piglit mailing list that should be looked into and responded to.
#ubuntu-x 2013-11-01
<Dandel> ricotz, there is a patch up on the piglit mailer that should be reviewed ( it's glfw3 and a signal handler for detecting/reporting crashes )
<ricotz> Dandel, hi, i see, although i am not really into piglit upstream ;)
<ricotz> if it results in packaging changes feel free to provide a patch
<Dandel> ricotz, it's more of usability changes that need feedback
#ubuntu-x 2014-10-28
<mlankhorst> morning
<ricotz> mlankhorst, hi, did you check if xdiagnose is installable? regarding this "python3-pygtk" dep
<mlankhorst> dno? why would it not be?
<mlankhorst> ricotz: none of the deps are new..
<ricotz> mlankhorst, not actually the answer to my question ;)
<ricotz> there is no "python3-pygtk" and 3.6.6 doesnt depend on it
<mlankhorst> weird..
<mlankhorst> ricotz: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/188420382/xdiagnose_3.6.6_3.6.7.diff.gz
<mlankhorst> there's no mention of it there..
<ricotz> mlankhorst, ok, i would have expect you have it installed since you uploaded it, but isnt possible ;)
<mlankhorst> considering the debdiff I wouldn't have expected something messing up like that..
<ricotz> I: dh_python3 pydist:183: Cannot find installed package that provides gobject. Using python3-gobject as package name. Please add "gobject correct_package_name" line to debian/py3dist-overrides to override it IF this is incorrect.
<ricotz> I: dh_python3 pydist:183: Cannot find installed package that provides pygtk. Using python3-pygtk as package name. Please add "pygtk correct_package_name" line to debian/py3dist-overrides to override it IF this is incorrect.
<mlankhorst> there are no gtk bindings for python3?
<ricotz> W: dh_python2:479: Please add dh-python package to Build-Depends
<ricotz> W: dh_python2:331: Python 3.x location detected, please use dh_python3: debian/xdiagnose/usr/lib/python3
<ricotz> mlankhorst, those are g-i based
<mlankhorst> so what package imports pygtk? :P
<mlankhorst> erm gtk
<mlankhorst> I guess the pygtk should be replaced with gtk
<ricotz> you did read the pastes? it get automatically generated, so the dh_python stuff needs to be fixed
<mlankhorst> not really probably
<mlankhorst> see setup.py
<ricotz> those warnings come from the 3.6.7 buildlog
<mlankhorst> oh seems to use pygi
#ubuntu-x 2014-10-29
<JanC> does anybody know if USB/VGA devices like this are supposed to work in Ubuntu/linux/Xorg: http://www.frescologic.com/products_show.php?ms=3 ?
<tjaalton> never heard, sounds similar to displaylink
<JanC> tjaalton: my first thought when I saw a USB/VGA support question in #ubuntu-nl was also "displaylink" (which is supported IIRC?), but I would expect the manufacturer to mention that in their specs then...
<tjaalton> apparently usb3 displaylink isn't supported either
<JanC> right, was just reading that
<JanC> """These series of chipsets incorporates HDCP 2.0 encryption barring the implementation in open source software. It is intended to support content protection, and DisplayLink has stated that it needs to ensure this remains secure under an open source environment."""
<tjaalton> nice
<JanC> as if closed source drivers on Windows/OS X can't be "hacked" to circumvent this...
<JanC> or just use a decrypting device/cable at the other end  :p
#ubuntu-x 2014-10-31
<tjaalton> JanC: http://airlied.livejournal.com/80307.html
<JanC> speaking of the devil...
<JanC> but I'm not even sure that user's USB/VGA cable does DL
#ubuntu-x 2014-11-02
<lamiska> hey, does anybody know if nvidia-340 supports linux kernel 3.16? I am currently on ubuntu 14.04 with 13.3 kernel but would like to upgrade to 14.10 kernel. I cannot upgrade nvidia to 343 because my card (310m) is not supported anymore
#ubuntu-x 2015-10-27
<tjaalton> RAOF: yo, ping me when up. mesa FTBFS on wily/xenial against current Mir, even after fixing the pkgconfig goof http://pastebin.com/G7pLiWRT
<RAOF> tjaalton: Yo!
<RAOF> Also, urgh.
<tjaalton> RAOF: hey, so if you know how to fix, either leave a note or push something :)
<RAOF> Yeah, I'll fix it.
<tjaalton> ok cool
 * tjaalton back in 7h
#ubuntu-x 2015-10-28
<tjaalton> oh that was simple
<tjaalton> :)
<RAOF> Turns out, yes.
<ricotz> tseliot, hi, did you have a nvidia module buildfix for 4.3 yet?
<ricotz> https://paste.debian.net/plain/318533
<tseliot> ricotz: I haven't looked into that yet. Did you write that yourself? (I always try to give credit to the original author)
<ricotz> just found and checked it
<ricotz> https://github.com/OpenELEC/OpenELEC.tv/commit/0c863255d905a0499cc8a3064b606818b794a6ce
<ricotz> applied for 355.11 too
<tseliot> ok
<ricotz> might be good to test it and get it in
<ricotz> I assume 4.3 will hit the repo soon
<ricotz> ... xenial
<tseliot> I have no idea but I'm going to upload it anyway
<tseliot> and finally drop the other patches
<ricotz> tseliot, xserver 1.18 will be coming too which might be more painful
<tseliot> it's all painful ;)
<tjaalton> right, should be just break fglrx until they've fixed things?-)
<tseliot> heh
<tjaalton> s/be/we/
<ricotz> heh, bette go for 1.17.3 then
<ricotz> *better
<tjaalton> merging it
<ricotz> did they fix the missing include
<tjaalton> who?
<ricotz> ../../Xi/exevents.c: In function 'ProcessDeviceEvent':
<ricotz> ../../Xi/exevents.c:1734:9: error: implicit declaration of function 'XaceHookIsSet' [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]
<tjaalton> yes
<tjaalton> and included in 2:1.17.3-1
<tjaalton> actually, not sure if it's the same
<tjaalton> build error
<tjaalton> but 6e3892045e5780 defines XaceHookIsSet
<ricotz> I guess you will see if it fails
<ricotz> the defintion is there, but the header wasnt/isnt included in the source where needed
<tjaalton> Xi/exevents.c:#include "xace.h"
<tjaalton> seems included to me
<ricotz> ok, last time I checked was 8th oct
<jcristau> well yes i fixed that yesterday
#ubuntu-x 2016-11-02
<tjaalton> RAOF: there's a patch for xorg-server in xenial/yakkety sru queue that would need some love, in case you're not too busy. I'm not sure arges is doing these anymore after leaving
<RAOF> I did notice that when doing the SRU processing yesterday, but sampled from the older SRUs instead.
<RAOF> Enjoy your SRUs!
<tjaalton> excellent! that gives a day for a project to build it's image before the deadline :P
<tjaalton> hmm past midnight -grammar.. with that, I'm off
<RAOF> :)
#ubuntu-x 2016-11-03
<LocutusOfBorg> hi, can you please subscribe to khronos-opencl-headers?
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm talking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/khronos-opencl-clhpp/+bug/1636728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1636728 in khronos-opencl-clhpp (Ubuntu) "[MIR] khronos-opencl-clhpp" [Undecided,New]
<LocutusOfBorg> it was part of khronos-opencl-headers
#ubuntu-x 2016-11-06
<RAOF> Proposal: We statically link mesa to all its dependencies.
#ubuntu-x 2017-10-30
<tseliot> mamarley, ricotz: I have just pushed a fix for LP: #1726809 to bionic
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1726809 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-384 (Ubuntu) "Vulkan does not work on nvidia-384 due to incorrect nvidia_icd.json" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1726809
<tseliot> you can also find it in my git tree (384 branch)
<ricotz> tseliot, the ppa packages don't show this issue?
<ricotz> tseliot, did you fix the EGL problem?
<tseliot> ricotz: yes, I did fix that. I haven't tried the PPA though
<mamarley> I'm running the PPA build of 387 and "vulkaninfo" gives the normal output for me.  I don't have any "real" Vulkan applications to test though,.
<ricotz> tseliot, ok -- the bug description says sp
<ricotz> mamarley, 384
<mamarley> I know, but I don't have the 384 driver installed on any systems to test.  I was testing if the issue affected 387 so I would know if I needed to do anything to that.
<ricotz> I am usually running vulkaninfo and -smoketest and didn't ran into this in the past
<tseliot> I need to check the PPA. Guys, do you use a git tree? Downloading the sources from launchpad is a bit of a pain, as the diff.gz file always has the wrong md5sum
<tseliot> at least here
<ricotz> tseliot, update the packaging to debsrc3! ;)
<mamarley> Yes please :)
<ricotz> same for nvidia-settings
<tseliot> I will, as I'm going to rework the whole packaging, so that it's probably closer to debian
<mamarley> It would be nice for nvidia-settings because then we won't have to repack the orig.tar.bz2 to .tar.gz.
<tseliot> yes, that's annoying
<ricotz> splitting the package into several libraries doesn't seems reasonable imo
<ricotz> but I guess easier to handle with glvnd
<tseliot> ricotz: the thing is, we need to provide glvnd for bionic, and non-glvnd for the previous releases. Also, I want users to be able to install nvidia without pulling in X11, etc. (thinking of server installations and other non-desktop use cases)
<ricotz> I agree, cuda ...
<tseliot> yep
<tseliot> I haven't decided how to tackle this yet, but I want more flexibility
<ricotz> I guess if you want to accomplish this it is likely needed to go with the full split as debian is doing
<ricotz> and let dh_shlibs figure things out
<tseliot> yes, that's the path, unless I come up with better ideas
<ricotz> if splitting it that way is working for debian it should for ubuntu too
<ricotz> debian is already on glvnd?
<ricotz> tseliot, try to incorporate a conditional to enable/disable glvnd support to ease backports
<tseliot> ricotz: either that, or metapackages that pull in different dependencies
<ricotz> better not imo
<ricotz> giving users on older series the option will likely break things
<tseliot> if hybrid graphics can actually work in 18.04 with a GLVND solution, then I probably won't need the non-glvnd packages
<tseliot> if it doesn't then I'll have to think about it
<tseliot> mamarley, ricotz: I'm not sure how they couldn't reproduce the problem using the PPA, as you still have this in the debian/rules
<tseliot> find $(CURDIR)/debian/$(PKG_driver) -name "libGL.so.$(PKG_version)" | xargs /bin/rm -f
#ubuntu-x 2017-10-31
<mamarley> ricotz: I have 387.22 in https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages.  For some reason the armhf builds failed without an error email or log.  Launchpad was kind of screwy yesterday so it might just be a temporary failure.  I just wanted to let you know so you wouldn't go and package the same driver again.
<mamarley> Also, I haven't done them for Bionic yet because I'm not sure what's going on with that glvnd thing.
<ricotz> mamarley, you could just retry the armhf build on launchpad
<ricotz> mamarley, did you pick up the "fixes" from 384?
<mamarley> ricotz: I did retry the build and it worked this time.  Those fixes were for issues that the PPA driver never had, so I didn't do anything with them.
<mamarley> I think that issue was introduced with 384 and I figured out what it was and fixed it before I initially uploaded.
<ricotz> mamarley, ok, I assumed so, while t_seliot ignored those changes
<mamarley> Correct.
<ricotz> mamarley, do you know if there was some progress regarding 4.14?
<mamarley> ricotz: I haven't heard anything.  I think the license issue is still there.
<mamarley> I've hacked around that for my personal use, but obviously I can't upload that.
<ricotz> mamarley, you mean replacing license strings "NVIDIA with GPL"
<mamarley> Yep
<ricotz> ok
<mamarley> Ironically, it was a feature AMD added to the kernel that caused the GPLed symbols to get used by the NVIDIA driver, and AMD won't back down about unmarking them GPL-only.  Seems a bit conflict-of-interesty to me.
<ricotz> haha, interesting
<tseliot> ricotz: what did I ignore?
<ricotz> tseliot, e.g. the EGL problem you had to fix
<tseliot> ricotz: I included the patch that mamarley wrote. I changed that in my latest upload though
<ricotz> as I said
<tseliot> you said I ignored those changes. I downloaded the sources yesterday, and I can still see the problem
<tseliot> https://github.com/tseliot/nvidia-graphics-drivers/commit/a391c65e64948e79e6de8e63645461362216a5e2
<tseliot> which I changed doing this https://github.com/tseliot/nvidia-graphics-drivers/commit/d100b808c6180d8fa04906d0c6cf99e3f79a9d16
<ricotz> or https://launchpadlibrarian.net/339726913/nvidia-graphics-drivers-384_384.90-0ubuntu1_384.90-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<tseliot> ricotz: that's correct, but it's not the problem
<ricotz> tseliot, what about the gnome-shell specific 71-nvidia.rules change?
<ricotz> # Make sure the status of KMS is readable
<ricotz> ACTION=="add" DEVPATH=="/module/nvidia_drm" SUBSYSTEM=="module" RUN+="/bin/chmod 0444 /sys/module/nvidia_drm/parameters/modeset"
<ricotz> mamarley, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/343791579/nvidia-graphics-drivers-387_387.22-0ubuntu0~gpu17.10.1_387.22-0ubuntu0~gpu18.04.2.diff.gz
<mamarley> ricotz: Huh?
<ricotz> mamarley, changes which came up by resyncing with 384
<mamarley> Why are we shipping the non-GLVND libEGL?
<mamarley> We ship the GLVND version of everything else (unless something changed since the last time I checked).
<mamarley> I don't really understand what is going on in that diff anyway.  It looks like it would almost be easier just to abandon the current 387 branch and start from 384 again, but I wasn't the one who did that originally.
<mamarley> tseliot: Did you switch back to shipping all non-GLVND libraries at some point?  From the diff, it looks like that is what happened but I am having a hard time understanding this.
<mamarley> But there are still some GLVND configuration files in there too.
 * mamarley is befuddled.
<tseliot> mamarley: I never (intentionally) switched to GLVND
<mamarley> tseliot: So the idea then is to ship the non-GLVND libraries and only the non-GLVND libraries?  If I remember correctly, when they first released GLVND, we packaged the GLVND libraries with the bundled libglvnd.
<mamarley> If we have switched to shipping the non-GLVND libraries, we also don't need to ship the GLVND configuration files either.
<mamarley> It seems that the 384 driver in the official archive is in a weird halfway-between state right now.
<tseliot> mamarley: EGL and vulkan still depend on some GLVND libraries
<tseliot> which I included
<tseliot> 18.04 should have support for GLVND though
<mamarley> OK.  It seems like the easiest thing to do for now would just be to abandon the current 387 packaging stuff and branch it off from 384 again.
<mamarley> I don't have time to do that today though.
<tseliot> mamarley: I agree
<ricotz> mamarley, this "rebase" on 384 is what I have done
<mamarley> Ah, OK.
#ubuntu-x 2017-11-02
<ricotz> mamarley, I am looking at 384.98
<mamarley> ricotz: OK.  I hadn't even noticed it yet; I am still at work.
#ubuntu-x 2018-10-29
<alkisg> Hi, a teacher reports that his xorg only allows 1024x768 when booting under uefi, while it shows all available resolutions when booted in legacy mode. I don't know the specifics yet, but that make any sense? Should he try a newer kernel or something? (ubuntu 18.04.1 updated)
<tjaalton> that's probably the mode uefi has and which is then carried over to efifb
<tjaalton> try disabling gfxpayload
<alkisg> Thank you tjaalton, will try it
#ubuntu-x 2018-10-30
<JanC> tjaalton: that would mean it has no supported graphics card so has to fall back to UEFI/VESA?
<tjaalton> JanC: yup
<tjaalton> which seems to be mostly the case for alkisg's hw anyway :)
<tjaalton> since they're old recycled machines aiui
<JanC> it's somewhat of a surprise it has UEFI then...
<tjaalton> hmm indeed
